# the talk classical project #1001 to 1100



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person]" in your post.

2. The board consists of two parts. Above, you can see a list of works that have been nominated, and below you can see a list of works that have been seconded and are therefore eligible for voting. Identify the work on the lists that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Type the names of the works in order, like this: "Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie / Bach: St. Matthew Passion." For the sake of convenience, it is fine to just type out the composer's name for each work in your vote so long as it is not ambiguous, e.g. putting just "Bach" in your vote when there are multiple Bach works on the board would not be considerate.

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice. If your vote seconds a nomination, move it to the second list as well as adding your vote to its point total. If you cannot copy and paste, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

5. If you want to nominate a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the posts just below these rules and the most recent list of recommendations (should be within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the nominations list (the top part of each board) with 2 or 1 points. Then you just have to wait, and hopefully someone will second it. If no one seconds it, we'll remove it after about a week.

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

2. We've agreed to play "gentle-personly," which means usually not voting for one work obsessively as in a competition, instead allowing the community to collectively decide which work we want to recommend next. Therefore, please spread your votes around among several works that you'd like to promote. If you are disappointed that a work you champion is not getting more community support, feel free to advocate for it, telling us why we should support it.

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Strauss: Alpensinfonie / Beethoven: Symphony #3") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.

3. We are obviously rather far along in this project, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure! But if you are unhappy with the ranking of our earlier recommendations, please be patient. At some point in the future we will create another list like this, starting over from the beginning, using the method that talkclassical participants used to create lists of recommended symphonies and so on. At that time, you can have your say and hopefully the results will be more satisfying to you!

4. Special thanks to participant Trout for editing and proof-reading the list, rendering it consistent in every way we could think of, and for keeping all the statistics. The dude is flat-out dedicated!


----------



## science

This post and the following one present our list of recommendations so far – for recommendations beyond #1000, look over the last few pages of the thread, where you will find an updated list beginning with #1001:

1.	Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
2.	Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
3.	Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4.	Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5.	Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492

6.	Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
7.	Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
8.	Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
9.	Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10.	Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"

11.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12.	Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
13.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
14.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15.	Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
17.	Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
18.	Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
19.	Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20.	Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956

21.	Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
22.	Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23.	Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
24.	Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
25.	Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)

26.	Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27.	Debussy: La Mer, L 109
28.	Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
29.	Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30.	Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080

31.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
32.	Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33.	Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
34.	Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35.	Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)

36.	Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37.	Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
38.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39.	Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
40.	Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30

41.	Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
42.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
43.	Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
44.	Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
45.	Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47.	Verdi: Otello
48.	Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
49.	Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
50.	Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550

51.	Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
52.	Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
53.	Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
54.	Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
55.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18

56.	Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
57.	Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
58.	Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
60.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"

61.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
62.	Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
63.	Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
64.	Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
65.	Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

66.	Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
67.	Ravel: Shéhérazade
68.	Mahler: Symphony #9
69.	Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
70.	Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516

71.	Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
72.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
73.	Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
74.	Chopin: Nocturnes
75.	Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"

76.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
77.	Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
78.	Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
79.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
80.	Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"

81.	Chopin: Ballades
82.	Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
83.	Verdi: La Traviata
84.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
85.	Berg: Violin Concerto

86.	Tallis: Spem in Alium
87.	Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
88.	Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
89.	Ravel: String Quartet in F
90.	Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)

91.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
92.	Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
93.	Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94.	Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95.	Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)

96.	Chopin: Études
97.	Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
98.	Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
99.	Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
100.	Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus

101.	Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102.	Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
103.	Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104.	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
105.	Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64

106.	Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108.	Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
110.	Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111.	Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
112.	Mahler: Symphony #4
113.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114.	Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
115.	Puccini: La Bohème

116.	Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117.	Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118.	Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119.	Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120.	Puccini: Turandot

121.	Ligeti: Études pour piano
122.	Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
123.	Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
124.	Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
125.	Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126.	Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
127.	Bizet: Carmen
128.	Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
130.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131.	Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
132.	Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134.	Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135.	Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136.	Verdi: Requiem
137.	Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
138.	Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
139.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
140.	Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92

141.	Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
142.	Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
143.	Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144.	Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145.	Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146.	Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
147.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
148.	Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
149.	Wagner: Parsifal
150.	Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

151.	Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
152.	Holst: The Planets, op. 32
153.	Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
155.	Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97

156.	Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
157.	Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"
158.	Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
159.	Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
160.	Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73

161.	Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162.	Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
163.	Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
164.	Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti, opp. 73 & 74
165.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125

166.	Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
167.	Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
168.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
169.	Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
170.	Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581

171.	Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
172.	Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
173.	Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
174.	Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
175.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36

176.	Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
177.	Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
178.	Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179.	Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
180.	Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

181.	Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
182.	Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
183.	Takemitsu: November Steps
184.	Chopin: Mazurkas
185.	Stravinsky: Petrushka

186.	Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
187.	Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
188.	Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189.	Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
190.	Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ

191.	Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
193.	Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
194.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
195.	Mahler: Rückert Lieder

196.	Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
197.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
198.	Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
199.	Verdi: Rigoletto
200.	Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"

201.	Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202.	Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203.	Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204.	Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205.	Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4

206.	Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207.	Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
208.	Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210.	Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211.	Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
212.	Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213.	Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
214.	Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215.	Telemann: Tafelmusik

216.	Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217.	Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
218.	Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219.	Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220.	Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"

221.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
222.	Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
223.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224.	Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
225.	Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226.	Varèse: Déserts
227.	Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
228.	Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
229.	Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
230.	Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
232.	Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233.	Rebel: Les Élémens
234.	Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a

236.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237.	Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
238.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239.	Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240.	Franck: Symphonic Variations

241.	Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242.	Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243.	Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
245.	Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543

246.	Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
247.	Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248.	Mahler: Symphony #5
249.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
250.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25

251.	Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
252.	Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253.	Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
254.	Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255.	Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a

256.	Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
257.	Albéniz: Iberia
258.	Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259.	Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260.	Copland: Appalachian Spring

261.	Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262.	Walton: Violin Concerto
263.	Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
264.	Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
265.	Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830

266.	Monteverdi: Madrigals
267.	Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
268.	Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269.	Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270.	Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271.	Medtner: Skazki
272.	Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
275.	Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277.	Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278.	Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279.	Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
280.	Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281.	Adam: Giselle
282.	Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
284.	Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286.	Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
287.	Mahler: Symphony #3
288.	Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289.	Verdi: Aida
290.	Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292.	Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293.	Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294.	Puccini: Tosca
295.	Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111

296.	Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297.	Janáček: Sinfonietta
298.	Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299.	Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300.	Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301.	Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
302.	Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303.	Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
304.	Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
305.	Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12

306.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
307.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
308.	Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
309.	Bruckner: Te Deum
310.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75

311.	Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
312.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
313.	Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314.	Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37

316.	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317.	Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
318.	Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
319.	Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320.	Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7

321.	Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
322.	Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323.	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324.	Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
325.	Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae

326.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
327.	Wagner: Lohengrin
328.	Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
329.	Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
330.	Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929

331.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
332.	Chopin: Polonaises
333.	Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334.	Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
335.	Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75

336.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
337.	Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338.	Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
339.	Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
340.	Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor

341.	Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342.	Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
343.	Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344.	Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
345.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60

346.	Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
347.	Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
348.	Wagner: Tannhäuser
349.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
350.	Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16

351.	Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352.	Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
353.	Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354.	Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
355.	Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356.	Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
357.	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
358.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
359.	Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
360.	Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361.	Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
362.	Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363.	Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364.	Pärt: Fratres
365.	Janáček: Mládí (Youth)

366.	Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
367.	Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
368.	Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
369.	Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
370.	Poulenc: Gloria

371.	Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
372.	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373.	Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
374.	Berg: Lyric Suite
375.	Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376.	Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
377.	Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
378.	Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
379.	Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
380.	Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381.	Satie: Gymnopédies
382.	Crumb: Black Angels
383.	Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
384.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
385.	Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102

386.	Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
387.	Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
388.	Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
389.	Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390.	Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50

391.	Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
392.	Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
393.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
394.	Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
395.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50

396.	Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397.	Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398.	Ravel: Miroirs
399.	Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400.	Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171


----------



## science

Cont'd: 

401.	Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
402.	Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
403.	Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
404.	Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
405.	Ligeti: Requiem

406.	Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
407.	Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
408.	Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
409.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410.	Adams: Nixon in China

411.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
412.	Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
413.	Ives: The Unanswered Question
414.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
415.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052

416.	Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
417.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
418.	Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
419.	Adams: Harmonielehre
420.	Liszt: Christus, S.3

421.	Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
422.	Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
423.	Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
424.	Stravinsky: Mass
425.	Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58

426.	Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
427.	Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428.	Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
429.	Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
430.	Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950

431.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
432.	Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
433.	Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
434.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
435.	Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a

436.	Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
437.	Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
438.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439.	Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
440.	Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817

441.	Glass: Akhnaten
442.	Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
443.	Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
444.	Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
445.	Gounod: Faust

446.	Beethoven: String Quartets #7-9, op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447.	Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
448.	Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
449.	Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450.	Haydn: Symphony #88 in G

451.	Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452.	Debussy: Jeux, L 126
453.	Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
454.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
455.	Bax: Tintagel

456.	Byrd: The Great Service
457.	Walton: Viola Concerto
458.	Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459.	Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
460.	Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

461.	Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
462.	Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
463.	Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
464.	Reich: The Desert Music
465.	Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5

466.	Tavener: Song for Athene
467.	Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
468.	Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
469.	Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
470.	Janáček: Glagolitic Mass

471.	Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
472.	Berio: Sinfonia
473.	Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474.	Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E major, Sz. 119
475.	Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

476.	Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
477.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
478.	Pärt: Te Deum
479.	Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
480.	Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137

481.	Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
482.	Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483.	Rott: Symphony in E
484.	Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
485.	Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges

486.	Bellini: Norma
487.	Bizet: Symphony in C
488.	Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
489.	Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490.	Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63

491.	Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
492.	Cage: In a Landscape
493.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
494.	Delibes: Lakmé
495.	Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

496.	Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497.	Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
498.	Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
499.	Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
500.	Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28

501.	Ravel: Boléro
502.	Riley: In C
503.	Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
504.	Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
505.	Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit

506.	Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
507.	Dutilleux: Métaboles
508.	Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
509.	Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
510.	Franck: Symphony in D minor

511.	Lully: Atys
512.	Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
513.	Mahler: Symphony #7
514.	Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
515.	Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839

516.	Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
517.	Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
518.	Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
519.	Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
520.	Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17

521.	Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
522.	Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
523.	Biber: Requiem à 15
524.	Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
525.	Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30

526.	Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
527.	Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
528.	Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
529.	Messiaen: L'Ascension
530.	Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11

531.	Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
532.	Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
533.	Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
534.	Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
535.	Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

536.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
537.	Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
538.	Gershwin: An American in Paris
539.	Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
540.	Varèse: Amériques

541.	Verdi: Il Trovatore
542.	Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
543.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
544.	Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
545.	Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"

546.	Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
547.	Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
548.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
549.	Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
550.	Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

551.	Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
552.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
553.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
554.	Verdi: Falstaff
555.	Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887

556.	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
557.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
558.	Bernstein: West Side Story
559.	Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
560.	Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ

561.	Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
562.	Debussy: Estampes, L 100
563.	Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
564.	Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
565.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"

566.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
567.	Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
568.	Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
569.	Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
570.	Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67

571.	Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
572.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
573.	Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
574.	Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
575.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"

576.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
577.	Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
578.	Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
579.	Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
580.	Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112

581.	Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
582.	Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
583.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
584.	Delius: Sea Drift
585.	Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor

586.	Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
587.	Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
588.	Lutosławski: Symphony #3
589.	Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
590.	Khachaturian: Gayane

591.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
592.	Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
593.	Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
594.	Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
595.	Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"

596.	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
597.	Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
598.	Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
599.	Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
600.	Ravel: La Valse

601.	Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
602.	Byrd: Infelix ego
603.	Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
604.	Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
605.	Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D

606.	Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
607.	Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
608.	Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
609.	Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
610.	Stravinsky: Agon

611.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
612.	Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
613.	Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
614.	Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
615.	Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18

616.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
617.	Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
618.	Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
619.	Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
620.	Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13

621.	Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
622.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
623.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
624.	Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
625.	Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49

626.	Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
627.	Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, op. 70 "Souvenir de Florence"
628.	Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
629.	Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
630.	Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22

631.	Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
632.	Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
633.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
634.	Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
635.	Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85

636.	Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
637.	Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
638.	Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
639.	Varèse: Ionisation
640.	Ravel: Ma mère l'oye

641.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
642.	Stockhausen: Gruppen
643.	Webern: Im Sommerwind
644.	Xenakis: Metastasis
645.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"

646.	Reich: Different Trains
647.	Berg: Lulu
648.	Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
649.	Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
650.	Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur

651.	Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
652.	Ravel: Jeux d'eau
653.	Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
654.	Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
655.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61

656.	Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
657.	Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
658.	Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
659.	Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
660.	Gombert: Magnificats

661.	Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
662.	Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
663.	Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
664.	Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
665.	Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72

666.	Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
667.	Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
668.	Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
669.	Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
670.	Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33

671.	Ligeti: Atmosphères
672.	Ives: Three Places in New England
673.	Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
674.	Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
675.	Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39

676.	Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
677.	Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
678.	Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
679.	Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
680.	Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

681.	Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
682.	Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
683.	Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
684.	Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
685.	Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18

686.	Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
687.	Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
688.	Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
689.	Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
690.	Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin

691.	Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
692.	Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
693.	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
694.	Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
695.	Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129

696.	Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
697.	Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
698.	Mozart: Horn Concertos
699.	Ives: Central Park in the Dark
700.	Bax: November Woods

701.	Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
702.	Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
703.	Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
704.	Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
705.	Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise

706.	Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
707.	Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
708.	Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
709.	Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
710.	Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10

711.	Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
712.	Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
713.	Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
714.	Orff: Carmina Burana
715.	Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42

716.	Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
717.	Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
718.	Bizet: L'Arlésienne
719.	Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
720.	Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites

721.	Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
722.	Webern: Symphony, op. 21
723.	Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
724.	Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
725.	Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"

726.	Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
727.	Stravinsky: L'Histoire du Soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
728.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
729.	Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
730.	Satie: Gnossiennes

731.	Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
732.	Ives: Violin Sonata #3
733.	Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
734.	Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
735.	Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre

736.	Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
737.	Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
738.	Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
739.	Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
740.	Schnittke: Piano Quintet

741.	Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
742.	Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
743.	Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
744.	Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
745.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466

746.	Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
747.	Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
748.	Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
749.	Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
750.	Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61

751.	Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
752.	Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
753.	Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
754.	Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18
755.	Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G

756.	Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
757.	Boito: Mefistofele
758.	Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
759.	Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
760.	Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"

761.	Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
762.	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
763.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
764.	Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
765.	Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831

766.	Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
767.	Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
768.	Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
769.	Satie: Embryons Desséchés
770.	Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus

771.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
772.	Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
773.	Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
774.	Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
775.	Liszt: Totentanz, S.126

776.	Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
777.	Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
778.	Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
779.	Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
780.	Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33

781.	Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
782.	Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
783.	Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
784.	Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
785.	Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46

786.	Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
787.	Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
788.	Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
789.	Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
790.	Langgaard: Music of the Spheres

791.	Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
792.	Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
793.	Ives: Symphony #4
794.	Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
795.	Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54

796.	Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
797.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
798.	Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
799.	Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
800.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"


----------



## science

Cont'd: 

801.	Feldman: Rothko Chapel
802.	Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
803.	Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
804.	Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
805.	Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43

806.	Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
807.	Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
808.	Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas, op. 120
809.	Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
810.	Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"

811.	Mosolov: Iron Foundry
812.	Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
813.	Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
814.	Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
815.	Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58

816.	Revueltas: Sensemayá
817.	Falla: El Amor Brujo
818.	Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
819.	Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
820.	Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"

821.	Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
822.	Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
823.	Stockhausen: Stimmung
824.	Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
825.	Poulenc: Flute Sonata

826.	Villa-Lobos: Chôros
827.	Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
828.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
829.	Debussy: Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
830.	Verdi: Don Carlos

831.	Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
832.	Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333
833.	Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
834.	Moeran: Symphony in G minor
835.	Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101

836.	Glass: Einstein on the Beach
837.	Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
838.	Copland: Symphony #3
839.	Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
840.	Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114

841.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
842.	Khachaturian: Spartacus
843.	Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
844.	Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
845.	Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39

846.	Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
847.	Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
848.	Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
849.	Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
850.	Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1

851.	Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
852.	Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
853.	Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
854.	Palestrina: Missa Brevis
855.	Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"

856.	Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
857.	Kraus: Symphony in C minor
858.	Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
859.	Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
860.	Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

861.	Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
862.	Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
863.	Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
864.	Harris: Symphony #3
865.	Taverner: Western Wynde Mass

866.	Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
867.	Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
868.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
869.	Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
870.	Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40

871.	Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
872.	Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
873.	Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
874.	Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
875.	Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"

876.	Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
877.	Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
878.	Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
879.	Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
880.	Rameau: Castor et Pollux

881.	Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
882.	Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
883.	Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
884.	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
885.	Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)

886.	Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
887.	Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
888.	Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
889.	Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
890.	Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593

891.	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
892.	Schuman: Symphony #3
893.	Lutosławski: Symphony #4
894.	Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
895.	Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614

896.	Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
897.	Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
898.	Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
899.	Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
900.	Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1

901.	Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
902.	Copland: Rodeo
903.	Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
904.	Rossini: La Cenerentola
905.	Pérotin: Sederunt Principes

906.	Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
907.	Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
908.	Henze: El Cimarrón
909.	Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
910.	Martinů: Field Mass

911.	Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
912.	Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
913.	Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
914.	Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
915.	Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor

916.	Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
917.	Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
918.	Sor: Studies for Guitar
919.	Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
920.	Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60

921.	Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"*
922.	Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
923.	Salonen: Violin Concerto
924.	Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
925.	Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"

926.	Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
927.	Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
928.	Busoni: Doktor Faust
929.	Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
930.	Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38

931.	Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
932.	Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
933.	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
934.	Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
935.	Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2

936.	Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
937.	Ligeti: Piano Concerto
938.	Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
939.	Gubaidulina: Offertorium
940.	Ives: Symphony #2

941.	Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
942.	Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
943.	Fauré: Nocturnes
944.	Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
945.	Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes

946.	Adams: Shaker Loops
947.	Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
948.	Chopin: Waltzes
949.	Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
950.	Ornstein: Piano Quintet

951.	Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
952.	Telemann: Paris Quartets
953.	Janáček: Violin Sonata
954.	Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
955.	Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72

956.	Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
957.	Janáček: Jenůfa
958.	Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
959.	Ravel: Sonatine
960.	Tavener: The Protecting Veil

961.	Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
962.	Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
963.	Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
964.	Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
965.	Boulez: Le marteau sans maître

966.	Kernis: Musica Celestis
967.	Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
968.	Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
969.	Bloch: Schelomo
970.	Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"

971.	Pärt: Berliner Messe
972.	Delibes: Coppélia
973.	Nyman: Water Dances
974.	Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
975.	Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"

976.	Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
977.	Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
978.	Crumb: Makrokosmos
979.	Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
980.	Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music

981.	Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
982.	Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
983.	Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
984.	Janáček: Taras Bulba
985.	Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor

986.	Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
987.	Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
988.	Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
989.	Ligeti: Cello Sonata
990.	Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

991.	Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
992.	Andriessen: De Staat
993.	Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
994.	Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
995.	Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)

996.	Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
997.	Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
998.	Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
999.	Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
1000.	Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"


----------



## science

This post and the following one present an alphabetical list of our first 900 recommendations. (This is easier to search.) For more recent recommendations, you’ll have to check the most recent pages of this thread:

Adam: Giselle
Adams: Harmonielehre
Adams: Nixon in China
Adams: Shaker Loops
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9
Alfonso X: Cantiga #100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Alkan: Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Andriessen: De Staat
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Arensky: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Bach, C.P.E.: Sinfonias, Wq. 183
Bach, J.C.: Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Bach: Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Bach: Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Bach: Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Bach: Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Bach: Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-811
Bach: Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Bach: French Suites, BWV 812-817
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Bach: Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Bach: Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Bach: Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38
Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14
Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Bartók: Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Bartók: Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartók: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Bartók: Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Bartók: Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Bartók: Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Bartók: Sonatina, Sz. 55
Bartók: String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartók: String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
Bartók: String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
Bartók: The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Bartók: Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Bartók: Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Bax: November Woods
Bax: Tintagel
Beach: Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Beethoven: Egmont, op. 84
Beethoven: Fidelio, op. 72
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Beethoven: String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
Beethoven: String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
Beethoven: String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
Beethoven: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
Beethoven: String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
Beethoven: String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
Beethoven: String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Beethoven: Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Beethoven: Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Beethoven: Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Bellini: Norma
Berg: Lulu
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Piano Sonata, op. 1
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Berlioz: Harold en Italie, op. 16
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Berlioz: Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Berlioz: Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Bernstein: Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Bernstein: West Side Story
Berwald: Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Biber: Requiem à 15
Bizet: Carmen
Bizet: L'Arlésienne
Bizet: Symphony in C
Bloch: Schelomo
Boccherini: Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Boccherini: Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Boito: Mefistofele
Bomtempo: Requiem in C minor, op. 23
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: String Quartet #2 in D
Borodin: Symphony #2 in B minor
Boulez: Le marteau sans maître
Boulez: Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Brahms: Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Brahms: Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Brahms: Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Brahms: Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Brahms: Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Brahms: Schicksalslied, op. 54
Brahms: Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Brahms: Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Brahms: Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Brahms: String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
Brahms: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
Brahms: String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
Brahms: String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Brahms: Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Brahms: Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Brian: Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Britten: Peter Grimes, op. 33
Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Britten: The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66
Bruch: Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Bruch: Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #6 in A
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Busoni: Doktor Faust
Busoni: Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Buxtehude: Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Byrd: The Great Service
Cage: In a Landscape
Cage: Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Charpentier: Te Deum, H. 146
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Chávez: Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28
Chopin: Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Chopin: Ballades
Chopin: Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Chopin: Études
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes
Chopin: Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Chopin: Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Chopin: Polonaises
Chopin: Waltzes
Clementi: Gradus ad Parnassum
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Copland: Rodeo
Copland: Symphony #3
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Corelli: 12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Corigliano: Clarinet Concerto
Couperin: Leçons de Ténèbres
Couperin: Pièces de Clavecin
Crumb: Black Angels
Crumb: Makrokosmos
Debussy: Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Debussy: Children's Corner, L 113
Debussy: Estampes, L 100
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Debussy: Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Debussy: Images pour orchestre, L 122
Debussy: Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Debussy: Jeux, L 126
Debussy: La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
Debussy: La Mer, L 109
Debussy: Nocturnes, L 91
Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Debussy: Préludes, L 117 & 123
Debussy: Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Debussy: Rêverie, L 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140
Delibes: Coppélia
Delibes: Lakmé
Delius: Sea Drift
Dohnányi: Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dowland: A Pilgrim's Solace
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Duckworth: Time Curve Preludes
Dufay: Missa Se le face ay pale
Dukas: Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Duruflé: Requiem, op. 9
Dutilleux: Métaboles
Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvořák: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Dvořák: Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Dvořák: Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Dvořák: Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Dvořák: Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Dvořák: Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Dvořák: Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Dvořák: Stabat Mater, op. 58
Dvořák: String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
Dvořák: Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Dvořák: Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Elgar: Enigma Variations, op. 36
Elgar: In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Elgar: Sea Pictures, op. 37
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Elgar: Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Enescu: Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Enescu: Oedipe, op. 23
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)
Farrenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Fauré: Elegie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Fauré: La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
Fauré: Nocturnes
Fauré: Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Fauré: Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Fauré: Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13
Feldman: Crippled Symmetry
Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Franck: Symphonic Variations
Franck: Symphony in D minor
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gershwin: An American in Paris
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gesualdo: Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Ginastera: Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Glass: Akhnaten
Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Raymonda, op. 57
Glazunov: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
Glazunov: The Seasons, op. 67
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82
Glière: Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Glière: Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"
Gluck: Iphigénie en Tauride
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Goldmark: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28
Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats
Górecki: Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Gounod: Romeo et Juliette
Granados: 12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Granados: Goyescas, op. 11
Grieg: Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Grieg: Holberg Suite, op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt, op. 23
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques
Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Varese Ameriques (what else would I post!)


----------



## science

(We've already recommended Varèse: Amériques, at #540. Back to work.) 

Here is the alphabetical list continued: 

Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
Harris: Symphony #3
Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
Henze: El Cimarrón
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets, op. 32
Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
Ives: Central Park in the Dark
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Ives: Symphony #2
Ives: Symphony #4
Ives: The Unanswered Question
Ives: Three Places in New England
Ives: Violin Sonata #3
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
Janáček: Jenůfa
Janáček: Mládí (Youth)
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Janáček: Taras Bulba
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
Kernis: Musica Celestis
Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Kraus: Symphony in C minor
Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Ligeti: Atmosphères
Ligeti: Cello Sonata
Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
Ligeti: Études pour piano
Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
Ligeti: Piano Concerto
Ligeti: Requiem
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Christus, S.3
Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Lully: Atys
Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
Lutosławski: Symphony #3
Lutosławski: Symphony #4
Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
Mahler: Rückert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5
Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Mahler: Symphony #7
Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Martinů: Field Mass
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Medtner: Skazki
Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110 
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
Messiaen: L'Ascension
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
Moeran: Symphony in G minor
Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
Mosolov: Iron Foundry
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
Nyman: Water Dances
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orff: Carmina Burana
Ornstein: Piano Quintet
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Berliner Messe
Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Pärt: Te Deum
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Poulenc: Flute Sonata
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333


----------



## science

Cont'd:

Rachmaninoff: All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Rachmaninoff: Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Rachmaninoff: Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Rachmaninoff: The Bells, op. 35
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9
Raff: Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"
Rameau: Castor et Pollux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Rameau: Pièces de Clavecin
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Ravel: Boléro
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio in A minor
Ravel: Shéhérazade
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Ravel: Violin Sonata #2 in G
Rebel: Les Élémens
Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart, op. 132
Reich: Different Trains
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Reich: The Desert Music
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances
Respighi: Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Respighi: Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Respighi: Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Revueltas: Sensemayá
Riley: In C
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rott: Symphony in E
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Rzewski: The People United Will Never Be Defeated!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Danse Macabre, op. 40
Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Saint-Saëns: Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75
Salonen: Violin Concerto
Satie: Embryons Desséchés
Satie: Gnossiennes
Satie: Gymnopédies
Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas, K.1-30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E, K.380 "Cortège"
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K.466
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Schnittke: Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Schnittke: Symphony #5 "Concerto Grosso #4"
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Schoenberg: Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Schoenberg: Piano Concerto, op. 42
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Schoenberg: Violin Concerto, op. 36
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D 821
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, D 795
Schubert: Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D 839
Schubert: Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D 934
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D 118
Schubert: Impromptus, D 899 & 935
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Schubert: Mass #2 in G, D 167
Schubert: Mass #6 in E-flat, D 950
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D 827
Schubert: Octet in F, D 803
Schubert: Piano Quintet in A, D 667 "The Trout"
Schubert: Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D 845
Schubert: Piano Sonata #18 in G, D 894
Schubert: Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D 958
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D 960
Schubert: Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D 898
Schubert: Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D 929
Schubert: Rosamunde, D 797
Schubert: Schwanengesang, D 957
Schubert: Six Moments Musicaux, D 780
Schubert: String Quartet #12 in C minor, D 703 "Quartettsatz"
Schubert: String Quartet #13 in A minor, D 804 "Rosamunde"
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D 810 "Death and the Maiden"
Schubert: String Quartet #15 in G, D 887
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D 956
Schubert: Symphony #5 in B-flat, D 485
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, D 759 "Unfinished"
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, D 944 "Great"
Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy in C, D 760
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schuman: Symphony #3
Schumann, C.: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Schumann: Dichterliebe, op. 48
Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Schumann: Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Schumann: Grand Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Schumann: Symphonic Études, op. 13
Schumann: Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Schumann: Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Schumann: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435
Scriabin: 12 Etudes, op. 8
Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54 "Symphony #4"
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Scriabin: Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Scriabin: Vers la flamme, op. 72
Shchedrin: Carmen Suite
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
Shostakovich: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Shostakovich: Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Shostakovich: Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Shostakovich: Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Shostakovich: Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"*
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77
Sibelius: En Saga, op. 9
Sibelius: Finlandia, op. 26
Sibelius: Kullervo, op. 7
Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Sibelius: Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Sibelius: Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Sibelius: Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Tapiola, op. 112
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47
Smetana: Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Smetana: String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
Sor: Studies for Guitar
Spohr: Die Letzten Dinge, WoO 61
Spohr: Octet in E, op. 32
Stockhausen: Gruppen
Stockhausen: Stimmung
Strauss, J. II: Die Fledermaus
Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314
Strauss, R.: Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Strauss, R.: Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Strauss, R.: Don Juan, op. 20
Strauss, R.: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss, R.: Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Strauss, R.: Elektra, op. 58
Strauss, R.: Four Songs, op. 27
Strauss, R.: Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Strauss, R.: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R.: Oboe Concerto in D
Strauss, R.: Salome, op. 54
Strauss, R.: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Strauss, R.: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss, R.: Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Stravinsky: Agon
Stravinsky: Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Stravinsky: L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Pulcinella
Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Rake's Progress
Suk: Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater, op. 53
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taneyev: John of Damascus, op. 1
Taneyev: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"
Tavener: Song for Athene
Tavener: The Protecting Veil
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, op. 49
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, op. 37a
Tchaikovsky: The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
Telemann: Paris Quartets
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Tippett: Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Tveitt: Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"
Varèse: Amériques
Varèse: Déserts
Varèse: Ionisation
Vasks: Violin Concerto "Distant Light"
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Job - A Masque for Dancing
Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #4 in F minor
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #5 in D
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #6 in E minor
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aida
Verdi: Don Carlos
Verdi: Falstaff
Verdi: Il Trovatore
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Villa-Lobos: Chôros
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
Vivaldi: Gloria, RV 589
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhäuser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Viola Concerto
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Weber: Der Freischütz, op. 77
Webern: Im Sommerwind
Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Webern: String Quartet, op. 28
Webern: Symphony, op. 21
Weill: Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)
Widor: Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1
Wolf: Mörike-Lieder
Xenakis: Metastasis
Zelenka: Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18

Note: the alphabetical list contains 12 more pieces than the ordered list has as we decided to split apart some works that were initially voted upon as a set. These works include Beethoven's Razumovsky Quartets; Brahms's String Quartets, Clarinet Sonatas, and Late Piano Pieces; Gesualdo's madrigals; Monteverdi's madrigals; Mozart's Horn Concertos; Prokofiev's War Sonatas; and Weber's Clarinet Concertos. The pieces from the sets to include here were agreed upon by the members here. Since not all of Gesualdo's, Monteverdi's, and Mozart's pieces from their respective sets are included, if we are missing one of your favorites from these three sets please let us know so we can vote to include them.


----------



## science

Here is the scoreboard by composer (as of #1000). Note that this is somewhat arbitrary, since we are counting pieces like the Brandenburg Concertos, The Ring, Haydn's op. 76 quartets, Chopin's Nocturnes and so on as single works. Nevertheless, some of us like to see this:

44 Beethoven

43

42 JS Bach

41 Mozart

40

39

38

37 Brahms

36

35 Schubert

34

33 J Haydn

32

31

30

29

28

27

26

25

24

23

22

21 R Schumann

20 Bartók, Debussy

19 Dvořák, Tchaikovsky

18 Ravel, Shostakovich

17 Mendelssohn

16

15 Mahler, Prokofiev, Sibelius

14 R Strauss

13 Chopin

12 Liszt

11 Fauré, Handel, Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky

10 Elgar, Janáček, Ligeti

9 Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams, Wagner

8 Bruckner, Messiaen, Saint-Saëns, Verdi

7 Berlioz, Grieg, Ives

6 Barber, Britten, Josquin, Scriabin

5 Berg, Byrd, Copland, Franck, Medtner, Monteverdi, Palestrina, Pärt, Respighi, Vivaldi, Webern

4 Adams, Boccherini, Bruch, Enescu, Glazunov, Lutosławski, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Poulenc, Puccini, Purcell, Schnittke

3 Biber, Bizet, Borodin, Dowland, Falla, Gershwin, Glass, Gounod, Hindemith, Hummel, Khachaturian, Penderecki, Rameau, Reger, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Satie, D Scarlatti, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Walton, Weber

2 Albéniz, Alkan, Arensky, CPE Bach, Bax, Bernstein, Boulez, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Chausson, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Dukas, Dutilleux, Feldman, Gesualdo, Glière, Gluck, Granados, Gubaidulina, Honegger, Kodály, Korngold, Lassus, Machaut, Martinů, Myaskovsky, Paganini, Pérotin, Rossini, Schütz, Smetana, Spohr, Stockhausen, J Strauss II, Takemitsu, Tallis, Taneyev, Tavener, Telemann, Victoria, Zelenka

1 Adam, Albinoni, Alfonso el Sabio, Allegri, Alwyn, Andriessen, JC Bach, Balakirev, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Bloch, Boito, Bomtempo, Brian, Brumel, Canteloube, Carter, Charpentier, Chávez, Cherubini, Clementi, Corigliano, Delius, Dohnányi, Donizetti, Duckworth, Dufay, Duruflé, Farrenc, Gabrieli, Ginastera, Goldmark, Golijov, Gombert, Górecki, Grisey, Harris, M Haydn, Henze, Hildegard, Holst, Ibert, Kernis, Kraus, Lalo, Langgaard, Lauridsen, Leoncavallo, Lully, Lyadov, Marcello, Mascagni, Mathieu, Milhaud, Moeran, Mompou, Monn, Mosolov, Nyman, Ockeghem, Offenbach, Orff, Ornstein, Pachelbel, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Raff, Rautavaara, Rebel, Revueltas, Riley, Rodrigo, Rott, Roussel, Rzewski, Salonen, Scelsi, Schuman, C Schumann, Shchedrin, Sor, Suk, Szymanowski, Tartini, Taverner, Tippett, Tveitt, Vasks, Weill, Widor, Wolf, Xenakis, Zemlinsky

Here is also the scoreboard by era (as of #1000). This is also somewhat arbitrary as this was determined by essentially labeling each composer as belonging to a certain era and tallying the results. Dates were only looked up for borderline composers and for determining works composed after 1975, and so the dates given are only guidelines for the time period of each era. (The numbers in the brackets signify the number of works added to each era from the last 100 works.)

Medieval (-1400): 6 [2]
Renaissance (1400-1600): 32 [3]
Baroque (1600-1750): 99 [8]
Classical (1750-1820): 130 [10]
Romantic (1820-1900): 367 [30]
20th century (1900-1975): 319 [32]
Contemporary (1975-present): 47 [15]

Here are some more random listings for those who are interested.

By Genre (the number in the brackets indicates the number of works added to each genre from the last 100 works):

Chamber: 164 [15]
Two Players: 29
Three Players: 26
Four Players: 62
Five Players: 31
Six or More Players: 16
Concerto: 156 [14]
Solo Keyboard: 59
Solo String: 61
Solo Other: 17
Multiple Instruments: 19
Orchestral: 293 [31]
Symphony: 136
Stage: 42
Other: 115
Opera: 77 [4]
Sonata: 144 [18]
Piano: 112
Other Keyboard: 22
Non-Keyboard: 10
Vocal/Choral: 173 [18]
Sacred: 110
Secular: 63
Various/Unknown: 5 [0]
(The five various/unknown works are: Bach's The Art of the Fugue, Riley's In C, Telemann's Tafelmusik, and Villa-Lobos's Bachianas Brasilieras and Chôros.)

By Nationality (the number in the parentheses indicates the number of distinct composers):

American: 50 (22)
Argentine: 3 (1)
Armenian: 3 (1)
Austrian: 160 (15)
Belgian: 5 (1)
Brazilian: 3 (1)
British: 54 (18)
Canadian: 1 (1)
Czech: 42 (8)
Danish: 7 (3)
Dutch: 13 (7)
Estonian: 5 (1)
Finnish: 17 (3)
French: 123 (35)
German: 227 (25)
Greek: 1 (1)
Hungarian: 46 (6)
Italian: 64 (28)
Japanese: 2 (1)
Latvian: 1 (1)
Mexican: 2 (2)
Norwegian: 8 (2)
Polish: 22 (4)
Portuguese: 1 (1)
Romanian: 4 (1)
Russian: 117 (21)
Spanish: 13 (8)
Swedish: 2 (2)
Swiss: 4 (3)


----------



## science

And here is the board: 

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 18
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 3
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

science said:


> (We've already recommended Varèse: Amériques, at #540. Back to work.)
> 
> Here is the alphabetical list continued:
> 
> Handel: Ariodante, HWV 33
> Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
> Handel: Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
> Handel: Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
> Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
> Handel: Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
> Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
> Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
> Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
> Handel: Solomon, HWV 67
> Handel: Water Music, HWV 348-350
> Harris: Symphony #3
> Haydn: Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
> Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
> Haydn: Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
> Haydn: Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
> Haydn: Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
> Haydn: Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
> Haydn: Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
> Haydn: Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
> Haydn: Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
> Haydn: String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
> Haydn: Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
> Haydn: Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
> Haydn: Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
> Haydn: Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
> Haydn: Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
> Haydn: Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
> Haydn: Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
> Haydn: Symphony #88 in G
> Haydn: Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
> Haydn: Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
> Haydn: Symphony #99 in E-flat
> Haydn: Symphony #100 in G "Military"
> Haydn: Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
> Haydn: Symphony #102 in B-flat
> Haydn: Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
> Haydn: Symphony #104 in D "London"
> Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
> Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1
> Haydn, M.: Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"
> Henze: El Cimarrón
> Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
> Hindemith: Nobilissima Visione
> Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
> Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
> Holst: The Planets, op. 32
> Honegger: Symphony #2 in D
> Honegger: Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
> Hummel: Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
> Hummel: Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
> Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1
> Ibert: Escales "Ports of Call"
> Ives: Central Park in the Dark
> Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
> Ives: Symphony #2
> Ives: Symphony #4
> Ives: The Unanswered Question
> Ives: Three Places in New England
> Ives: Violin Sonata #3
> Janáček: Glagolitic Mass
> Janáček: Idyll for String Orchestra
> Janáček: Jenůfa
> Janáček: Mládí (Youth)
> Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
> Janáček: Sinfonietta
> Janáček: String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
> Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
> Janáček: Taras Bulba
> Janáček: Violin Sonata
> Josquin: De Profundis Clamavi
> Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
> Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
> Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
> Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
> Josquin: Nymphes des bois "Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem"
> Kernis: Musica Celestis
> Khachaturian: Gayane
> Khachaturian: Spartacus
> Khachaturian: Violin Concerto in D minor
> Kodály: Háry János, op. 15
> Kodály: Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
> Korngold: Die tote Stadt, op. 12
> Korngold: Violin Concerto in D, op. 35
> Kraus: Symphony in C minor
> Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21
> Langgaard: Music of the Spheres
> Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
> Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
> Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
> Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
> Ligeti: Atmosphères
> Ligeti: Cello Sonata
> Ligeti: Chamber Concerto
> Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
> Ligeti: Études pour piano
> Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
> Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> Ligeti: Musica Ricercata
> Ligeti: Piano Concerto
> Ligeti: Requiem
> Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
> Liszt: Christus, S.3
> Liszt: Faust Symphony, S.108
> Liszt: Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
> Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies
> Liszt: Les Préludes, S.97
> Liszt: Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
> Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
> Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
> Liszt: Totentanz, S.126
> Liszt: Transcendental Études, S.139
> Liszt: Trois Études de Concert, S.144
> Lully: Atys
> Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
> Lutosławski: Piano Sonata
> Lutosławski: Symphony #3
> Lutosławski: Symphony #4
> Lyadov: The Enchanted Lake, op. 62
> Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> Machaut: Songs from Le Voir-Dit
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
> Mahler: Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
> Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
> Mahler: Piano Quartet in A minor
> Mahler: Rückert Lieder
> Mahler: Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
> Mahler: Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
> Mahler: Symphony #3
> Mahler: Symphony #4
> Mahler: Symphony #5
> Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
> Mahler: Symphony #7
> Mahler: Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
> Mahler: Symphony #9
> Mahler: Symphony #10 in F-sharp
> Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D minor
> Martinů: Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
> Martinů: Field Mass
> Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
> Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
> Medtner: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
> Medtner: Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
> Medtner: Skazki
> Medtner: Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
> Medtner: Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1
> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
> Mendelssohn: Elijah, op. 70
> Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
> Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
> Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, op. 65
> Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
> Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
> Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
> Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
> Mendelssohn: String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
> Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
> Mendelssohn: String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
> Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
> Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
> Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
> Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'au delà…
> Messiaen: L'Ascension
> Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
> Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
> Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie
> Messiaen: Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
> Messiaen: Visions de l'Amen
> Milhaud: La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a
> Moeran: Symphony in G minor
> Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)
> Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
> Monteverdi: Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
> Monteverdi: L'Incoronazione di Poppea
> Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
> Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
> Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
> Mosolov: Iron Foundry
> Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
> Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
> Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
> Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
> Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588
> Mozart: Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
> Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
> Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
> Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
> Mozart: Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
> Mozart: Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
> Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
> Mozart: Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
> Mozart: Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
> Mozart: Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
> Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
> Mozart: Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
> Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
> Mozart: Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
> Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat, K. 364
> Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
> Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
> Mozart: String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
> Mozart: String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
> Mozart: String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
> Mozart: Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
> Mozart: Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
> Mozart: Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
> Mozart: Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
> Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
> Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
> Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
> Mozart: Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
> Mozart: Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
> Mozart: Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
> Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov
> Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
> Mussorgsky: Songs and Dances of Death
> Mussorgsky: St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
> Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
> Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
> Nielsen: Helios Overture, op. 17
> Nielsen: Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
> Nielsen: Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
> Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50
> Nyman: Water Dances
> Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
> Offenbach: Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
> Orff: Carmina Burana
> Ornstein: Piano Quintet
> Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
> Paganini: 24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
> Paganini: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
> Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
> Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
> Palestrina: Missa Brevis
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> Palestrina: Stabat Mater
> Pärt: Berliner Messe
> Pärt: Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
> Pärt: Fratres
> Pärt: Tabula Rasa
> Pärt: Te Deum
> Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
> Penderecki: Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
> Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
> Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
> Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
> Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
> Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
> Poulenc: Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
> Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
> Poulenc: Flute Sonata
> Poulenc: Gloria
> Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
> Prokofiev: Cinderella, op. 87
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
> Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
> Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
> Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
> Prokofiev: Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
> Prokofiev: Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
> Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
> Prokofiev: Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
> Prokofiev: Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
> Prokofiev: Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
> Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
> Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
> Puccini: La Bohème
> Puccini: Madama Butterfly
> Puccini: Tosca
> Puccini: Turandot
> Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z 323
> Purcell: Dido and Aeneas, Z 626
> Purcell: King Arthur, Z 628
> Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z 333


Damn, I missed it and you were too quick for me. You must type alot faster than I do!:tiphat:


----------



## science

I'll get the voting started: 

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 18
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

RVW Greensleeves / Chopin


----------



## ptr

After science:

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 1 - ptr

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
*Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 20*
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13*
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9

Berg / Miki

Am I thinking correct? (how many of the previous list should be added as a base for a new enshrinement?)

/ptr


----------



## science

Looks good, ptr. 

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4

New board: 

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 1 - ptr

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## Mika

After science:

Anderson/Miki

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 3
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 10
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## ptr

Hope this is OK?



Mika said:


> Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika


I'm not familiar with this composer or work, can You recommend a recording Mika?

/ptr


----------



## Mika

ptr said:


> Hope this is OK?
> 
> I'm not familiar with this composer or work, can You recommend a recording Mika?
> 
> /ptr


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anderson-La...074115&sr=8-1&keywords=book+of+hours+anderson


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anderson-La...074115&sr=8-1&keywords=book+of+hours+anderson


Thanks, don't do spotify, will try to get the disc!

/ptr


----------



## science

The Anderson Book of Hours disk recommended by Mika has the distinction of being the 1001th recording recommended in the original "1001 Classical Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die."


----------



## JCarmel

Holy Smoley?!...this makes my head spin!....


----------



## science

JCarmel said:


> Holy Smoley?!...this makes my head spin!....


Would you like to vote? We can help you. It gets easier.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I'm completely baffled about the concept, how the nomination and voting systems work, and what you and ptr did in posts 12 to 15.


----------



## Mika

CyrilWashbrook said:


> I'm completely baffled about the concept, how the nomination and voting systems work, and what you and ptr did in posts 12 to 15.


Did you check the first post on this thread?


----------



## science

CyrilWashbrook said:


> I'm completely baffled about the concept, how the nomination and voting systems work, and what you and ptr did in posts 12 to 15.


Best thing I can say is, if you want to vote we'll walk you through it. There's almost nothing to it. You add a point to one work, you add two points to another work. Don't worry about anything else.


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

+2 Vaughan Williams symphony. +1 Nancarrow


Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 4
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 11
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 12
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 9


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Mika said:


> Did you check the first post on this thread?


Yes. With a fine-toothed comb.


----------



## Weston

Wait. What if we want to vote for more than one bassoon continuo oriented work and it's an even numbered Thursday in some parts of the world, but already an odd numbered Friday in others?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Okay, got it in the end, but I'm reasonably convinced that it could be explained more clearly and concisely. If there's "almost nothing to it", then there shouldn't be a need for 1,000 words of explanation.

I notice looking at the "Part 8" thread that you've changed the process this time around, including adding the nomination stage. Two suggestions:
(1) Rewrite the instructions instead of trying to shoehorn extra instructions into the old set.
(2) Instead of flapping about with "lists" that are "above" and "below", which together constitute a "board" that goes toward creating another "list", how about using a formatted template with clear sections and titles?

------------------------------------------

*Previous voter*
Username of previous voter

*My votes*
+2: Composer A: Work
+1: Composer B: Work

*UPDATED LISTS*
_If you vote for a work in list 1, move it to list 2_

*1. Nominated works*
Composer: Piece - points (nominator)
etc.

*2. Seconded works*
Composer: Piece - points
etc.


----------



## science

Weston said:


> Wait. What if we want to vote for more than one bassoon continuo oriented work and it's an even numbered Thursday in some parts of the world, but already an odd numbered Friday in others?


Assuming you're in the northern hemisphere, he rules clearly say to do the king pigeon pose, holding it while listening to Jim Hall's album Concierto. Upon completion, the parity of the dates is temporarily reversed, enabling you to do your bassoon thing. But if you don't get your vote done within seven minutes and twenty-five seconds - or, as the rules state, "twenty-two score seconds and five" - then the parity reestablishes itself and you're obligated to attend unto my amazon wish list with your credit card in hand before you can vote again.


----------



## science

CyrilWashbrook said:


> Okay, got it in the end, but I'm reasonably convinced that it could be explained more clearly and concisely. I notice looking at the "Part 8" thread that you've changed the process this time around, including adding the nomination stage. Two suggestions:
> (1) Rewrite the instructions instead of trying to shoehorn extra instructions into the old set.
> (2) Instead of flapping about with "lists" that are "above" and "below", which together constitute a "board" that goes toward creating another "list", how about using a formatted template with clear sections and titles?
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> *Previous voter*
> Username of previous voter
> 
> *My votes*
> +2: Composer A: Work
> +1: Composer B: Work
> 
> *UPDATED LISTS*
> _If you vote for a work in list 1, move it to list 2._
> 
> *1. Nominated works*
> Composer: Piece - points - nominator
> etc.
> 
> *2. Seconded works*
> Composer: Piece - points
> etc.


Is this a suggestion about how to explain the rules? If so, I think we've got about fifteen more hours in which we can edit that first post. If you can write it up more simply, we'll use your write-up.


----------



## JCarmel

Thank you, Science...for your kind & courteous offer but No, I won't take part.
It would be a little bit like dissecting the character of a beloved friend, highlighting as it would inevitably do, both positive & negative traits, that might by their pondered-upon nature...linger longer in the mind as a result?
So, I'm going to leave my love of Music in a totally Unlisted state...I prefer it that way.


----------



## mmsbls

science said:


> Is this a suggestion about how to explain the rules? If so, I think we've got about fifteen more hours in which we can edit that first post. If you can write it up more simply, we'll use your write-up.


Just a reminder that I can edit the rules post at any time. If we decide several days later that the rules can be explained in a better way, I can always update that post.


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Wieniawski / Schoenberg

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 4
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 4
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 12
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Shostakovich / Chopin

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 4
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 12
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11



science said:


> Chamber: 164 [15]
> Two Players: 29
> Three Players: 26
> Four Players: 62
> Five Players: 31
> Six or More Players: 16
> Concerto: 156 [14]
> Solo Keyboard: 59
> Solo String: 61
> Solo Other: 17
> Multiple Instruments: 19
> Orchestral: 293 [31]
> Symphony: 136
> Stage: 42
> Other: 115
> Opera: 77 [4]
> Sonata: 144 [18]
> Piano: 112
> Other Keyboard: 22
> Non-Keyboard: 10
> Vocal/Choral: 173 [18]
> Sacred: 110
> Secular: 63
> Various/Unknown: 5 [0]
> (The five various/unknown works are: Bach's The Art of the Fugue, Riley's In C, Telemann's Tafelmusik, and Villa-Lobos's Bachianas Brasilieras and Chôros.)


I think this looks better when the sub-genres are indented. You can copy and paste the indented version from this post, if you would like (just click on "reply with quote" to see the "code").

Chamber: 164 [15]
Two Players: 29
Three Players: 26
Four Players: 62
Five Players: 31
Six or More Players: 16​Concerto: 156 [14]
Solo Keyboard: 59
Solo String: 61
Solo Other: 17
Multiple Instruments: 19​Orchestral: 293 [31]
Symphony: 136
Stage: 42
Other: 115​Opera: 77 [4]
Sonata: 144 [18]
Piano: 112
Other Keyboard: 22
Non-Keyboard: 10​Vocal/Choral: 173 [18]
Sacred: 110
Secular: 63​Various/Unknown: 5 [0]


----------



## ahammel

I've been waiting for this list to have some pieces that I feel strongly about so I could get in on this!

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams Symphony no. 3 / Debussy Deux Arabesques

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 4
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After ahammel

Schoenberg/Zemlinsky

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Zemlinsky - Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 1 - Mahlerian

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 4
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian

Schoenberg / Nancarrow

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Zemlinsky - Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 1 - Mahlerian

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 12
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Schoenberg / Debussy

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Zemlinsky - Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 1 - Mahlerian

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 18
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Faure Debussy

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson - Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Zemlinsky - Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 1 - Mahlerian

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 10
Minoru Miki - Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 18
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Schoenberg/Haydn

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 1 - Mahlerian

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 14
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11


----------



## GreenMamba

After Mika

VW Symphony/Zemlinsky

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 5
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I hope you guys have made sure to have a proper sampling of Russian music in this project. I'm too lazy to work on this project right now, but just make sure it's done.


----------



## Trout

After GreenMamba:

Chopin / Locatelli

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 7
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 20
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 2


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Schoenberg/Zemlinsky

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 3
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 7
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 22
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Ades / Schoenberg

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 7
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
*Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 23*
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16*
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 7
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9 - 23
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## Trout

Schoenberg is actually #1002.

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

Ah, I just noticed when reading back through the first page


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Bowen / Wieniawski

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 7
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 8
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3

Scriabin / Chopin


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Just a reminder that I can edit the rules post at any time. If we decide several days later that the rules can be explained in a better way, I can always update that post.


Ok, then!

CyrilWashbrook has created a simplified explanation of the process. We can replace the current first post with this:

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After*
> 
> *My votes*
> 
> *UPDATED BOARD*
> 
> *Nominated*
> 
> *Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are two works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

4. Special thanks to participant Trout for editing and proofreading the list, rendering it consistent in every way we could think of and keeping all the statistics. The dude is flat-out dedicated!


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Time to have a crack. Let me know if I'm doing anything wrongly.

*After*
science

*My votes*
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 (+2) / Chopin (+1)

*UPDATED BOARD*

*Nominated*
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 16
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Just a reminder that I can edit the rules post at any time. If we decide several days later that the rules can be explained in a better way, I can always update that post.


Also, Trout improved the look of the genre stats, so if you don't mind you can fix that (it's in the 7th post):

Chamber: 164 [15]
Two Players: 29
Three Players: 26
Four Players: 62
Five Players: 31
Six or More Players: 16​Concerto: 156 [14]
Solo Keyboard: 59
Solo String: 61
Solo Other: 17
Multiple Instruments: 19​Orchestral: 293 [31]
Symphony: 136
Stage: 42
Other: 115​Opera: 77 [4]
Sonata: 144 [18]
Piano: 112
Other Keyboard: 22
Non-Keyboard: 10​Vocal/Choral: 173 [18]
Sacred: 110
Secular: 63​Various/Unknown: 5 [0]


----------



## Mika

After
CyrilWashBrook

My votes
VW (+2) / Adès (+1)

UPDATED BOARD

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 18
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika

+2 VW #3 / +1 Haydn

UPDATED BOARD

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 20
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid

+2 RVW #3 / +1 RVW Greensleves

UPDATED BOARD

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15*
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 22*
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3

/ptr


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3

*New Board:*

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After PTR 

Clarke 2 / Bowen 1

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schumann

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 6
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 16
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After
pjang23

My votes
Ades / Miki

UPDATED BOARD 
Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 16
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 3
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Debussy/Zemlinsky

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 18
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 3
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Janacek / Locatelli (seconded)

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 9
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 18
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 3
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 14
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

So... 

I think I see now that this is definitely going to slow us down! We'll have more time to get to know the works on the board.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Chopin / Shostakovich

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 18
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 3
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 15
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4



science said:


> So...
> 
> I think I see now that this is definitely going to slow us down! We'll have more time to get to know the works on the board.


In addition, there are quite a few pieces accumulating points at the top which may also slow us down. What happens when a piece gets a large number of points (say 20 or so), but it stops receiving support for whatever reason? Does that mean that to get a piece enshrined, it needs to receive at least 27 points assuming there are not other pieces in the way? I think the negative vote would help solve this issue.


----------



## ptr

A thought! Composers of whom there exist several with the same surname or one's that are quite "obscure", there might be a good idea to ad a first name to make it easier find reference info for those who are curious but less informed in some areas.. 

a random example, Aecio's nomination; Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano (as this made me curious!, I think I know who, but just to make sure!)

/ptr


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Bruch

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 18
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 3
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 15
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Debussy / Miki

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 2 - CyrilWashbrook
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 15
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 20
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 15
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 20
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 15
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## ahammel

After Trout:

Debussy / Britten Cello Suite no. 1

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 15
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nereffid

after ahammel:

+2 Debussy Arabesques / + 1 Shostakovich

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
*Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17*
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
*Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66 - 24*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66

New Board:

*Nominated*
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 12
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## GreenMamba

> In addition, there are quite a few pieces accumulating points at the top which may also slow us down. What happens when a piece gets a large number of points (say 20 or so), but it stops receiving support for whatever reason? Does that mean that to get a piece enshrined, it needs to receive at least 27 points assuming there are not other pieces in the way? I think the negative vote would help solve this issue


Yes, that was the benefit. I'm not saying we should change anything yet, but if becomes a problem, we could allow optional negatives or some other way of reducing stuck works.


----------



## GreenMamba

After Nereffid

Shostakovich +2, Haydn +1

*Nominated*
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

Trout said:


> In addition, there are quite a few pieces accumulating points at the top which may also slow us down. What happens when a piece gets a large number of points (say 20 or so), but it stops receiving support for whatever reason? Does that mean that to get a piece enshrined, it needs to receive at least 27 points assuming there are not other pieces in the way? I think the negative vote would help solve this issue.


I guess there's any number of problems we might encounter with the new method. But it might simply be a matter of time until our behavior adopts to the new situation, and then things might be as smooth as ever.

The reason I realized that this is going to slow us down is that not having a negative vote makes it impossible to vote down second place, which means that first place is going to require more positive votes. That's basically, I think, a synonym for the problem you've foreseen. I suspect that we might go through a period having a hard time getting things enshrined, and in that time "cascading enshrinements" will be much more common than they've been until now. But gradually we'll collectively get tired of having to vote things up to, say, the 50s and we'll adjust our behavior. Something like that happened in the original method - I don't know if you can remember the time when quite a few works had to be voted into the 40s. Then we figured out not to do that to ourselves, and as far as I know we figured that out without any explicit communication about it, and then works rarely had to be voted much higher than 20. If (if!) the analogy holds, we'll probably have a rough patch for a few dozen enshrinements.

In particular, if some participants feels that a work at 20 points is hindering us, one of them who is at least not hostile to the work might decide to vote it up in order to get rid of it.

I don't know. We have to wait and see, I think, because human behavior (which is what we're dealing with here) is really too complex to predict.

I know my interest in this kind of thing might be seen as sort of perverse. From the first day I conceived of this project - and that's been years ago now! - I thought of it in terms of game theory. And it has continued to be interesting to me in those terms. Perhaps the most interesting finding for me was that making the negative vote mandatory took out all or almost all of the hostility it caused when it was optional.

Now we have a new system, which is essentially a new experiment. I look forward to seeing how our behavior changes. My prediction is that one result will be participants voting more often for works that they feel less strongly about.

We can only wait and see!

But anyway, we'd better give ourselves time to adjust to the new system before tinkering with it further.


----------



## pjang23

Gade Schumann

Nominated
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2 - Mika
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2 - pjang23
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Anderson (Seconded!) / Schumann

Nominated

Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2 - pjang23
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 5
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 8
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson

Nancarrow / Tippett

Nominated

Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2 - pjang23
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 17
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

After PaulieGatto

Wieniawski (+2) / Bowen (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2 - pjang23
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 11
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 7
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

after CyrilWashbrook: 

Chopin / Nancarrow

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 2 - pjang23
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Shostakovich / Gade

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 18
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 3
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Bruch

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 4
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Shosta / Miki

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 5
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 22
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Scriabin / Shostakovich

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 4
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 5
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 23
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Miki / Anderson

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 3
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 23
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4

/ptr


----------



## DeepR

Hurray for Scriabin's second sonata. It's a beautiful work. If you want to listen to it I recommend Richter and Hamelin.


----------



## ptr

DeepR said:


> Hurray for Scriabin's second sonata. It's a beautiful work. If you want to listen to it I recommend Richter and Hamelin.


You should vote for it then! 

/pr


----------



## pjang23

Gade Shostakovich

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 5
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 24
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Anderson / Schumann

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 4
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 24
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

After berghansson

Bruch (+2) / Shostakovich (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 6
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 25
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mika

After CyrilWashbrook

Shostakovich (+2) / Locatelli (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 6
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 13
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
*Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141 - 27*
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141

After Mika:

Atterberg / Chopin

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 20
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 6
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bowen / Bruch

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 22
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Wienawski/Bowen

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bowen: Viola Concerto - 23
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 16
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 8
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 16
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Nancarrow / Scriabin

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 16
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

after PG: 

Locatelli / Scriabin 

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 14
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 16
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Locatelli / Chopin

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 7
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 16
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Wieniawski

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 17
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## pjang23

Faure Wieniawski

Nominated
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 2 - Trout
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 9
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

After pjang23

Atterberg (+2, seconded) / Bruch (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 13
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4

The Atterberg is very nice indeed.


----------



## GreenMamba

After CyrilWashbrook

Anderson (+2) / Haydn (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 14
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 7
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mika

After GreenMamba

Haydn (+2) / Miki (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 16
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 3
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 4
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 18
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4

Haydn / Vaughan Williams


----------



## ptr

after science:

Atterberg / Anderson

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 6
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 18
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 18
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

Wieniawski Atterberg

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 7
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 15
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 18
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 20
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin / Atterberg

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 18
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 20
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Haydn / Locatelli

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 20
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 20
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Zemlinsky/Schumann

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 10
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 20
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 20
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Wieniawski / Bruch

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 20
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 9
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 22
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Tippett / Haydn

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 4
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 22
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Scriabin / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 22
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Schumann / Anderson

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 17
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 22
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## science

after berghansson: Schumann / Anderson

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 19
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 5
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 22
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6

Chopin / Scriabin


----------



## pjang23

Wieniawski Gade

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janacek: Tagebuch eines Verschollenen - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 8
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 19
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 24
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Chopin / Atterberg

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 12
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 24
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6

science, I hope you do not mind that I changed the name of your nomination to its more common English counterpart as it may help its prospect of being seconded.


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Janacek/Bruch

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4 

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 13
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 24
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Wieniawski / Bruch

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 11
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 26
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Wieniawski / Tippett

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 9
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
*Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22 - 28*
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

After Mika:

Tippett / Atterberg

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 10
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 21
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Nancarrow / Scriabin


Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Scriabin #2 / Scriabin #5

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 24
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 5
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## science

Trout said:


> science, I hope you do not mind that I changed the name of your nomination to its more common English counterpart as it may help its prospect of being seconded.


I don't mind at all. I hadn't realized that it'd be more easily recognized in English.


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

RVW / Scriabin 2

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin's 5th is already in. How about his 10th?

Schumann Scriabin 2

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 26
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Scriabin's 5th is already in. How about his 10th?


9th would be my next choice - but it's up to someone to nominate it.


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Messiaen / Locatelli

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 14
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 21
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 26
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Chopin

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 26
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 14
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Scriabin / Tippett

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 28
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 6


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Messiaen/Zemlinsky

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 28
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 7
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## ahammel

After Mahlerian

Vaughn Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves (+2) / Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 (+1)

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
*Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 - 29*
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## ahammel

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2

New board:

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 10
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## ptr

after ahammel:

Messiaen / Atterberg

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 6
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Haydn / Gade

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 6
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

pjang23 said:


> Scriabin's 5th is already in. How about his 10th?


I think I'll go for the 9th then 

After Mika

Scriabin / Anderson

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 9
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 6
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Messiaen / Locatelli

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 16
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout

Bruch / Chopin

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 12
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 7
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Gade Faure

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Haydn Tippett

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Scriabin / Haydn

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 26
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 4
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Haydn / Janacek


Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 28
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 12
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Nancarrow / Tippett

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1 - ahammel
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 28
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## ptr

after PG:

Haydn / Britten

Nominated
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
*Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
*Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 30*
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7

/ptr


----------



## ptr

New Board:

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major

*Nominated*
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 10
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After PTR

VW/Locatelli

*Nominated*

Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 18
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 23
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

After Aecio

Bruch (+2) / Chopin (+1)

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 14
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Bone

After CyrilWestbrook

Nancarrow / Tippett

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Trout

After Bone:

Atterberg / Chopin

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 25
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 18
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Chopin/Tippett

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
*Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49 - 27*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 20
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## pjang23

New Board:

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49

Schumann Bloch

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Messiaen/Zemlinsky

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 20
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 11
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Bruch / Locatelli

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 22
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 4
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Schumann / Scriabin

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 8
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 24
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Ades / Schumann

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 5
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Schumann / Scriabin 

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 13
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Faure

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
*Schumann: Piano Sonata #1 - 29*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 3
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

Britten/VW

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 22
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 12
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bruch / Locatelli

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Messiaen/Zemlinsky

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 13
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Feathers

Correct me if I made any mistakes in the format:

After Mahlerian

Scriabin/Atterberg

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 14
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 8
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Feathers

Miki / Messiaen

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 14
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 13
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Atterberg / Messiaen

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 14
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Messiaen / Tippett

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 13
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 8
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9

/ptr


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Scriabin / Locatelli

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 24
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Mika

after science:

Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens / Bruch

*Nominated*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 25
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 10
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 10
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Scriabin / Miki

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 25
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 12
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Bruch / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
*Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44 - 27*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
*Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20*
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 13
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Nominated*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 14
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 13
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## pjang23

Gade Faure

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 13
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Britten/VW

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 14
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Locatelli / Bruckner

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 16
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Tippett / Atterberg

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Zemlinsky/Saariaho

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 15
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 14
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mahlerian

Fauré/VW

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 11
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 22
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Tippett/Miki

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
*Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17*
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
*Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
*Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 24*
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11

/ptr


----------



## ptr

New Board:

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time

*Nominated*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 11
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Gade / Britten

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 13
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Anderson / Messiaen

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 1 - Trout
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 13
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 17
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Berghansson

Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony +2 / Bruckner Mass +1

Nominated

*Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" 2 - MagneticGhost*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
*Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 2*
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 17
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 13
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 17
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11

1st Time voter - apologies if I've made a mistake.


----------



## pjang23

Faure Gade

Nominated
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" 2 - MagneticGhost
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 2
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 17
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Zemlinsky/Messiaen

Nominated
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" 2 - MagneticGhost
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 17
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 2
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost, your vote is fine and welcome to the project!

After Mahlerian:

Bruckner / Atterberg

Nominated
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" 2 - MagneticGhost
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 18
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 4
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Atterberg / Nancarrow

Nominated
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" 2 - MagneticGhost
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 20
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 4
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 15
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## science

after PG: 

Sea Symphony / Greensleeves 

Nominated
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 20
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 4
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 19
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## Op.123

after science:

Bloch / Faure

Nominated
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves 

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 20
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 4
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13 

Is this ok?????


----------



## ptr

Burroughs said:


> Is this ok?????


You have to ad points to the items You select (Number after Item is No of Votes!), and move the seconded choice to the seconded list! .. otherwise yes! (*I've corrected your vote in this post!*) But You might want to update Your own post!

after Burroughs:

Messiaen / Saariaho

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 3
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 4
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 20
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13

/ptr


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

After ptr

Atterberg (+2) / Bruckner (+1)

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 10
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 22
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 3
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 20
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## Mika

after CyrilWashbrook :

Messiaen / Adès

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 11
Anderson: Book of Hours - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 22
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 3
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 12
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No.1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Anderson / Scriabin

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 11
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 22
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 3
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Atterberg Bloch

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 11
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Atterberg / Bruckner

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 11
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 26
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ades / Atterburg

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 27
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 4
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13


----------



## science

after PG: 

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 27
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 22
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 13

Nancarrow / Sea Symphony


----------



## Mahlerian

After science

Zemlinsky/Messiaen

Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 27
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 15

Can someone please help me with getting the Zemlinsky in? It's the last item from the 1913 Skandalkonzert to be added to this list.


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Nancarrow / Zemlinsky


Nominated
Clarke: Sonata for viola & piano - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 27
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 16
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Due to the lack of interest for the Clarke sonata I´m dropping it from the nomination list, it doesn´t make any sense to keep it longer. Anyway I think we should think about some way of reintroducing the negative vote or how to control the strong re-voting tendencies of some people...

Faure/VW

Nominated
Faure - Barcarolles - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 27
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Mika

after Aecio:

Atterberg / Gade

Nominated
Faure - Barcarolles - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 29
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 8
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Mika:

Britten/Faure Barcarolles

Nominated


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 29
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 12
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## ptr

After Klavierspieler:

Atterberg / Miki

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
*Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 31*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
*Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23*
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16

/ptr


----------



## ptr

New board:

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 23
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 13
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Here's the piano and voice version of the Zemlinsky songs.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Scriabin / Messiaen

Nominated


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 3
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 16
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 24
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Fauré: Barcarolles / Locatelli

Nominated


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 24
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haydn / Messiaen

Nominated
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 25
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## GreenMamba

After Trout

Anderson / Haydn (Promoted)

Nominated
None

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 4
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 15
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 25
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Gade

Nominated


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 25
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 13
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Messiaen / Miki

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
*Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
*Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 27*
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
*Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20*
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 5
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 17
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Trout

Aecio said:


> Anyway I think we should think about some way of reintroducing the negative vote or how to control the strong re-voting tendencies of some people...


I agree that the negative vote has been useful for expediting enshrinements as works appear to be requiring more points and time to do so than in the past. I think, however, that there are solutions to this that do not necessarily require the negative vote. For example, we could take a page from the other voting game and allow multiple enshrinements at once or we could introduce a points cap in which works automatically are enshrined once they accumulate a certain number of points. I do not think either of these are necessary at the moment as we seem to be doing a pretty good job at avoiding collisions at the top; however we may need to consider such solutions in the future if this becomes a larger problem.


----------



## science

after PG: 

Janacek / Locatelli

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 7
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "The Sea Symphony" - 6
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> After Nereffid
> 
> Due to the lack of interest for the Clarke sonata I´m dropping it from the nomination list, it doesn´t make any sense to keep it longer. Anyway I think we should think about some way of reintroducing the negative vote or how to control the strong re-voting tendencies of some people...


I hadn't noticed that anyone was doing that. Anyway, I thought the problem specifically was people voting too much for a work that they had nominated. I doubt we'll ever be happy. But let's do give the system a chance to work before changing it again.

The tally of my votes since we've started the new rules shows that I've sown my votes broadly rather than deeply. In 14 votes I've voted for 10 different works, only 3 of which I formally nominated (Janacek's Diary, Scriabin 2, and RVW Greensleeves) though you could argue I bear a share of the guilt for Scriabin 9, and perhaps Chopin's Fantasy, and perhaps even Locatelli since, on the other project, Locatelli had been my baby.

Chopin Fantasy - 6
Haydn 93 - 3
Janacek Diary - 4
Locatelli - 5
Nancarrow - 3
Schumann Sonata 1 - 2
Scriabin Sonata 2 - 5
Scriabin Sonata 9 - 5
Vaughan Willliams Greensleeves - 6
Vaughan Williams Sea - 3

This is a completely different voting pattern than I would've had if we hadn't agreed to be more gentlepersonly about it.


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

VW Symphony / Janacek

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 8
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 18
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 16


----------



## Nereffid

> I doubt we'll ever be happy. But let's do give the system a chance to work before changing it again.


I agree. I haven't been monitoring other people's votes but my impression is that the voting process is working smoothly. My only concern is that there might be too many works on the board and some are getting stuck there; that's the main reason I haven't nominated any work yet.

As for voting patterns, I can outdo science in spreading my vote: 10 works in 9 votes! I've given 5 points to the Nancarrow and I'd hope that voting a couple more times (if necessary) wouldn't annoy others.


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Zemlinsky / Locatelli

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 5
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 8
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 19
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Fauré: Barcarolles / Nancarrow

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 8
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 19
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18

/ptr


----------



## ptr

Ok, ok, ok I confess! I've over voted on my own nomination! (5/14 votes on Miki), I sincerely apologize for this...  
I hope You can have it in Your ears to forgive me!

If I've tallied corectly I've voted 12 times spread my votes over 13 works up till today.

Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, Op. 4 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3 - 2
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 1
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 5
Anderson: Book of Hours - 2
Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder" - 6
Tippett: A Child of Our Time - 5
Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine - 6
Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major - 2
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 1
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 1
Fauré: Barcarolles - 2
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 1

I think that it is a wide enough spread!

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Locatelli/Janacek

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 6
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 20
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## Aecio

Dear all,

If it was up to me I will like suggest two changes :

- As Trout as pointed we could introduce a voting cap. We need right now 28 votes to enshrine a work and it´s getting longer... What about an automatic enshrinement at, let´s say, 20 votes ?

- I think we should find a way to avoid revoting for our own works. I have done it, as everybody else, but I feel it´s unfair and that it is the main reason behind some "excentric" enshrinements. There´s a very simple way of doing it, and it is to keep the name of the nominater on the seconded list.


----------



## pjang23

Faure Bloch

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 7
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## science

Aecio, do you actually mean that a person should not be allowed to vote at all for a work she nominated? 

As for the "voting cap" or automatic enshrinement at a certain number, I would at least ask three things: 1) that we let the current system have a chance to work for awhile, because it is very possible that we will change our own behavior to make it easier on ourselves; 2) that prior to introducing such an arbitrary rule we consider capping the number of works we could have on the board at once; 3) that if we do create an automatic enshrinement number then we make a rule that explicitly disallows ties. 

However, we've already made things more complex, and that's not good for newcomers. If we're going to introduce more changes, I favor moving toward greater simplicity. 

But if we really cannot satisfy ourselves as to the process, then it is time to abandon the project and begin a new one with the generally accepted voting method that is usually used on talkclassical projects.


----------



## ptr

^^^ I think I agree with science!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

Saariaho/Mahler

Nominated
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 7
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 15
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

While I'm sure it'll pick up speed, I like the pace as I can listen to all the works listed without having to run them one after the other to keep in touch.

after Mahlerian:

Bloch / Scriabin

Nominated
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bruckner / Mahler

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 8
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruckner / Haydn

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 4
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 8
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Haydn / VW Sea Symphony 

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 16
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## science

PaulieGatto said:


> While I'm sure it'll pick up speed, I like the pace as I can listen to all the works listed without having to run them one after the other to keep in touch.


That's true! I'd forgotten - we actually wanted to slow ourselves down, which in practical terms means having to cast more votes to get a thing enshrined.


----------



## Mika

At the moment we have close to 20 seconded works. That's for sure slow us down, because the votes spread more widely. I think it is ok. I wondered some time ago, why someone wants to challenge work having already more than 20 votes, but maybe it is the idea of this game after all . Actual position if it is 1035 or 1059 doesn't make difference to me.


----------



## science

Mika said:


> Actual position if it is 1035 or 1059 doesn't make difference to me.


I think we've all relaxed quite a bit on that. That kind of thing mattered much more (or seemed to) back when it was 35 or 59, or even 135 or 159.


----------



## Mika

after science

Nancarrow / Gade

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 2
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 23
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Nancarrow / Mahler

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 9
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 22
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 25
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 25
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Mahler/Zemlinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso No. 1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite no. 1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 10
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 25
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Haydn / Bruckner

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 8
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 25
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 16
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Feathers

After Trout:

Haydn / Scriabin

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 14
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 25
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Feathers:

Nancarrow / Miki

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 27
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 9
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## science

after PG: 

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 10
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 28
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19

VW Sea / Nancarrow


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Nancarrow/Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
*Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
*Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano - 30*
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 18
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 23
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Mika

after klavierspieler:

Faure Cinq / Anderson

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 25
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Messiaen / Mahler

*Nominated*
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 25
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 6
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

atfer ptr:

Fauré Melodies / Mahler


Nominated
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 27
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 17
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

VW / Mahler


Nominated
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 27
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 17
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Scriabin / Messiaen 

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 11
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 27
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 8
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
*Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 - 28*
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 8
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58 

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 21
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 8
Messiaen - Des Canyons aux Etoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Locatelli / Mahler

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 11
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 23
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Britten/Faure

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 11
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 23
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Locatelli / Bruckner

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 25
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 19


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Locatelli / Zemlinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
*Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino - 27*
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 20


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 20


----------



## Mahlerian

After Pjang23

Mahler/Saariaho

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 20
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 15
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian

Anderson / Miki

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 22
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 3
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Anderson / Messiaen

Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

VW Fantasia / Zemlinsky


Nominated

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Clementi & Clementi 

Nominated

Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 12
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## Trout

After science:

Haydn / Bruckner

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 13
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 12
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn / Bruckner

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 24
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Anderson / VW Fantasia

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 26
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 13
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Anderson / Britten

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 28
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 21


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Mahler/Zemlisnky

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Anderson: Book of Hours - 28
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 22


----------



## pjang23

Anderson Zemlinsky

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
*Anderson: Book of Hours - 30*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 23


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 23


----------



## science

Thanks pjang23! I forgot to write my name.

I'll confess something here, too. Given its place in the 1001 recordings book, I'd long wondered whether and when Anderson's work would get enshrined. I almost didn't vote for it because I wanted to preserve a kind of neutrality on that point. 

I will not name the work that originally caused me to conceive of these projects because it has not yet been enshrined on the other project, and I don't want to skew motivations, but this project got to it in the 300s. Years and years ago, it was recommended in some thread, and I thought, "Really?" At that point there was a lot of music I didn't know, even really famous stuff like the Strauss family waltzes, Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin, Dvorak's Slavonic Dances, and so on. From a newbie's POV (if you think I'm a newbie now, imagine what I was three years ago) people on these boards just recommend things willy-nilly at a rate that is absolutely impossible to keep up with, and you have no idea whether any of these recommendations are particularly significant or idiosyncratic or what. So I began to wonder, how can I force people to prioritize these recommendations for me? And this project was conceived.


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Zemlinsky / Miki

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 17
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 25


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Haydn / Gade


Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 14
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 25


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Mahler / Britten

*Nominated*
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 15
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 11
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 25

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr:

VW Sea symphony / Britten

Nominated
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
*Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 16*
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams:* Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13*
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 25


----------



## pjang23

Zemlinsky Brahms

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 16
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 14
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinů / Bruckner

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 16
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13
Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 27


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Zemlinsky/Britten

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 17
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13
*Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 - 29*


----------



## Klavierspieler

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 17
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Klavierspieler

Schumann/VW

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 17
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 23
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Britten / Vaughan Williams: Fantasia

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 24
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia / Ades

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 15
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 16
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves - 26*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Haydn / Bruckner

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 18
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 15
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Saariaho/Mahler

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 18
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Mahler / VW

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 18
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 4
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 19
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Scriabin / Messiaen

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 2 - Trout
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 18
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 21
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Martinu / Scriabin

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 18
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Martinu / Haydn

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 19
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 6
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 9
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 22
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Scriabin / Saariaho

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 16
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 19
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 6
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Bruckner 

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 18
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 6
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 24
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Scriabin Gade

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Schumann: Quartet for Strings in A minor, Op. 41 no 1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 19
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 6
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Britten/Schumann

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 21
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 6
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1 - 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 26
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Actually, thinking about it, I wonder if it wouldn't be better to make the Schumann Op. 41 String Quartets a group. I tend to think of them as a group, and they are under one opus after all. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mika

After Klavierspieler:

Scriabin / Martinu

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 21
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1 - 3
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass" - 28*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Aecio

Dear Klavierspieler,

I think you´re right about Schumann, it should be better to propose the three of them in a group.


----------



## science

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"

New board: 

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 21
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Britten / Martinu


Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 3
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Schumann / Finzi

*Nominated*
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14

/ptr


----------



## ptr

I just noted a great alphabetical omission of the total list, there are no composers whose surname begins with the following letters:

*Q*

*U*

*Y*

Come on with some nominations promptly!! (Letters linked to Wiki-page with suitable names!) :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Faure/Martinu

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 13
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 23
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Mika

ptr said:


> I just noted a great alphabetical omission of the total list, there are no composers whose surname begins with the following letters:
> 
> *Q*
> 
> *U*
> 
> *Y*
> 
> Come on with some nominations promptly!! (Letters linked to Wiki-page with suitable names!) :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


For marimba fans : 



Piano sonata from hell  :


----------



## Mika

after Aecio:

Britten/Bloch

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 14
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 25
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 19
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Gade

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 25
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 17
Fauré: Barcarolles - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 9
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu / Bruckner

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 25
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 10
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Trout

If the Schumann string quartets are being grouped together, should the Britten cello suites be as well? I could personally see them either way.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Britten/Faure

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 27
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 5
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 17
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Klavierspieler

Messiaen / Miki

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 1 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 27
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 11
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## ptr

^^Trout: 

I agree. As fx. a number of Bach's (Brandenburgs, Cello Suites etc.etc) and Vivaldi's 'Seasons' are grouped in the listing I see no reason as not to do it with Britten's cello suites or Schumann's Quartets with the same Opus No shouldn't be.

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

Trout said:


> If the Schumann string quartets are being grouped together, should the Britten cello suites be as well? I could personally see them either way.


I'd keep the Britten suites separate. Schumann's 3 quartets were composed in the same year and published under the same opus number. The Britten suites were composed at different times, premiered at different times, and have different opus numbers. I'd see them more like, say, Beethoven's 5th & 6th symphonies (consecutive opus numbers, and premiered together) than, say, Dvorak's two sets of Slavonic Dances.


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Haydn / Finzi

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 27
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 11
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 18
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 7
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## ptr

Nereffid said:


> I'd keep the Britten suites separate. Schumann's 3 quartets were composed in the same year and published under the same opus number. The Britten suites were composed at different times, premiered at different times, and have different opus numbers. I'd see them more like, say, Beethoven's 5th & 6th symphonies (consecutive opus numbers, and premiered together) than, say, Dvorak's two sets of Slavonic Dances.


Good reasoning, I see the bundling of certain works more as practicality rather then a strict following of the composers work flow. Works either ways for me, but in the Case of Britten, the suites are often bundled together, I don't believe that Bach fx. wrote his six Cello Suites in sequence (IIRC!) ... But I quite understand that its not obvious in all cases if to bundle or not bundle! 

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Mahler/Messiaen

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 27
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 11
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian

Ades / Britten

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 28
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 11
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 23
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Nereffid

ptr said:


> Good reasoning, I see the bundling of certain works more as practicality rather then a strict following of the composers work flow. Works either ways for me, but in the Case of Britten, the suites are often bundled together, I don't believe that Bach fx. wrote his six Cello Suites in sequence (IIRC!) ... But I quite understand that its not obvious in all cases if to bundle or not bundle!
> 
> /ptr


Well, I should say I don't have a strong objection to bundling the 3 Britten suites together, either. I'm willing to concede to the "practicality" aspect, especially considering how Chopin's Nocturnes, Études, etc have been dealt with.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Who originally nominated the First Suite? They should have a say in this.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Faure

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 16
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 28
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 20
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Gade

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 28
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 5
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Britten/Schumann

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 30
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 18
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 10
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Mahlerian

After Klavierspieler

Saariaho/Bruckner

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 30
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 19
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I've missed several pages of this thread, so apologies if this has already been mentioned: one thing about the voting system is that it favours works that just sit on the board for a long time (after being seconded), regardless of whether there is genuinely a decent level of interest in them.

I don't have anything against the Miki work in particular, but it's an example of the point. There's a chance that it will be enshrined largely on the basis that it has been sitting there for 20 pages and very slowly accumulating points over that time.


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Martinu / Bruckner

Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 30
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 2
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after Trout:

Mahler / Finzi


Nominated
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 30
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 22
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 14


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Vaughan Williams / Mahler

*Nominated*
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 30
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16

/ptr


----------



## ptr

CyrilWashbrook said:


> I've missed several pages of this thread, so apologies if this has already been mentioned: one thing about the voting system is that it favours works that just sit on the board for a long time (after being seconded), regardless of whether there is genuinely a decent level of interest in them.


That is perhaps a part of not having the negative vote me thinks? Do You have any suggestions on how to fix the problem? 
Automatic demotion after "X" No of weeks without getting a vote? Or perhaps the invention of a third category; *"liquidate"*, where members can denominate their own and/or others nominations that have gone stale in their eyes.



> I don't have anything against the Miki work in particular, but it's an example of the point. There's a chance that it will be enshrined largely on the basis that it has been sitting there for 20 pages and very slowly accumulating points over that time.


As for Miki he mumbles, there are a couple of works in the list with less points/movement that are older! 

On the whole tho, I'm still with sicence that we should let the new order of voting become mature before changing the rules again. That said, a healthy discussion about the principles of voting should always go on in parallel!

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Bach, J.C. : Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 / Britten


Nominated
Bach, J.C. : Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 31
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 9
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 13
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## science

after mika: 

Nominated
Bach, J.C. : Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 31
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 14
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16 

Janacek / Martinu


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Yoshimatsu / Miki

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 31
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 3
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 14
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Nereffid

ptr said:


> On the whole tho, I'm still with sicence that we should let the new order of voting become mature before changing the rules again. That said, a healthy discussion about the principles of voting should always go on in parallel!
> 
> /ptr


I agree completely on both counts. The following is "healthy discussion" rather than a desire to immediately change the rules:

I had a look over the voting patterns for the Miki work, seeing as that was the one CyrilWashbrook drew attention to.
Its 19 votes came from ptr (5), Mika (5), PaulieGatto (6), and berghansson (3). 
Since its nomination, the following voters have never voted for it: Nereffid, mmsbls, Trout, ahammel, Mahlerian, pjang23, GreenMamba, science, CyrilWashbrook, Aecio, Bone, Klavierspieler, Feathers, MagneticGhost, Burroughs.
So 4 voters have cast votes for Miki, and 15 haven't. (Of course I haven't considered how _often_ voters cast votes)

Then I decided to take a look at something that was enshrined recently. I picked the Atterberg symphony as something that was nominated after the Miki.
It ended up with 31 votes, coming from 7 voters. Trout (11), ptr (6), CyrilWashbrook (4), PaulieGatto (4), pjang23 (3), Mika (2), Feathers (1). So 12 people didn't vote for it. 
A case could be made that Trout voted too much for his own nomination, but I don't want to have a go at any individual. My own feeling is that there's probably something objectionable about the way that people vote for a lot of the works on the list.

I'm sure there are a few tweaks to the rules that would make things more satisfying, but I also think we could tie ourselves into knots if we don't accept that certain bugs in the system may simply be features.


----------



## Mika

When it comes to newer works (should I say contemporary classical) voting patterns are pretty much like in this Miki case. I could have pushed more for example my Ades nomination, but I decided to give room for others also. It looks like, that without pushing your contemporary nominations those works will never end up to the list. It reflects perfectly current trend, which favors dead composers on classical music. Should we accept it? Hopefully not.


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> When it comes to newer works (should I say contemporary classical) voting patterns are pretty much like in this Miki case. I could have pushed more for example my Ades nomination, but I decided to give room for others also. It looks like, that without pushing your contemporary nominations those works will never end up to the list. It reflects perfectly current trend, which favors dead composers on classical music. Should we accept it? Hopefully not.


Completely my sentiment! I don't see anything wrong with the Nominator giving an unknown (modern/old) work about 1/3 of its votes at the enshrinement as fx. Trout did for Atterberg! (And I have thus far with Miki).

Per Nereffid's check-up, I'm not surprised that those more unknown works get fewer voters and a more uneven voting pattern.

As long as all members are eligible for voting and nominating anything they like that's not already on the list, I see no need for a Wig vs Avant-grade battle about what should be and not!

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

I have the feeling that right now there are kind of two sides voting, one that prefers XIX-early XX music and a more modern one that is pushing more contemporary works. Personally I like it, I think it gives some kind of equilibrium to the list and that we may avoid this way ending with a list that is too academic or too avant-garde.
At the same time we have to find a way to get rid of works that aren´t popular enough and just get promoted mainly by re-voting... Just a suggestion, what if we ask that 2 different people other than the original nominater vote for a work before it gets seconded ? We may conclude that once a work has 3 "sponsors" he deserves to be on the list for as long as it takes !


----------



## Aecio

Finzi/Brahms

Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 1 - pjang23
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 31
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 20
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 14
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Mika

Aecio said:


> At the same time we have to find a way to get rid of works that aren´t popular enough and just get promoted mainly by re-voting... Just a suggestion, what if we ask that 2 different people other than the original nominater vote for a work before it gets seconded ? We may conclude that once a work has 3 "sponsors" he deserves to be on the list for as long as it takes !


I voted this, when we decided new rules. Miki's case shows, that not even 4 is enough.


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Martinu / Bruckner

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 31
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 12
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Faure/Britten

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
*Britten: Cello Suite #1 - 32*
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
*Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25*
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Klavierspieler

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 11
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Anonymous - Ludus Danielis / Janacek

Nominated
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 12
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 8
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> My own feeling is that there's probably something objectionable about the way that people vote for a lot of the works on the list.


Good post! I appreciate your research. But I didn't understand what this sentence meant.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm trying to diversify my voting a little. There's really no rush for any one work to get in, so I'll spread out more in the future.

After PaulieGatto

Messiaen/Miki (as a show of support)

Nominated
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 5
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 25
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 12
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## mmsbls

For the vast majority of the project the voting rules were very simple, and there were no constraints on what works one voted for or against. The new rule/suggestion that people not vote too often for one work is not well defined, and I'm not at all clear what voting patterns would be considered improper. I think we need to either clarify that rule/suggestion, which would greatly complicate voting by adding in voting history, or drop it. I prefer dropping it.

The list has always represented the preferences of the modest set of voters so there has always been more of certain kinds of works compared to others. Opera, vocal, and early works have usually been underrepresented. If any current set of voters appreciates avant-guarde, those works will be enshrined. If the set appreciates medieval works, those will be enshrined. We nominate and vote for works we like, and that's the way the list works. 

After Mahlerian:

Haydn / Finzi

Nominated
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 27
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 12
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> Good post! I appreciate your research. But I didn't understand what this sentence meant.


I meant, if we were to examine the voting patterns for any given work, it's likely there'd be something that might be objected to in terms of "fairness" - not enough people voted for it, one person voted too much, or whatever. My guess is that what I found for the Miki and Atterberg voting is probably representative of the way a lot of works get voted onto the list. (And my argument is, that's just the way it is, it doesn't have to be called a problem).


----------



## Nereffid

Anyway, back to the voting...

after mmsbls:

Janacek / Haydn


Nominated
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 28
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 16
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Miki / Martinu

Nominated
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 2 - PaulieGatto
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 28
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 17
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> For the vast majority of the project the voting rules were very simple, and there were no constraints on what works one voted for or against. The new rule/suggestion that people not vote too often for one work is not well defined, and I'm not at all clear what voting patterns would be considered improper. I think we need to either clarify that rule/suggestion, which would greatly complicate voting by adding in voting history, or drop it. I prefer dropping it.
> 
> *The list has always represented the preferences of the modest set of voters* so there has always been more of certain kinds of works compared to others. Opera, vocal, and early works have usually been underrepresented. If any current set of voters appreciates avant-guarde, those works will be enshrined. If the set appreciates medieval works, those will be enshrined. We nominate and vote for works we like, and that's the way the list works.


That is definitely true!


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Anonymous (seconded) / Haydn

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 16
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 29
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 17
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 16


----------



## Mika

Ludus will have fast start. What a master piece. Guess what I am playing now ?


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> Ludus will have fast start. What a master piece. Guess what I am playing now ?


Will have to check it out!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

after science:

Vaughan Williams / Adès

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 2
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 29
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 17
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Haydn

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
*Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione" - 30*
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 17
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous - Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 17
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ockeghem / Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 2 - Trout
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 18
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 6
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Hindemith/Schumann

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 2 - Trout
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 21
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 18
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Bruckner / Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 23
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 18
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 3
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Daniel / Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 23
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 3
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After Science

Ockeghem/World's most prolific composer

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 7
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 23
Fauré: Barcarolles - 14
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian

Bruckner / Faure

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 7
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Anonymous Miki

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 23
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 12
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Mahler / Saariaho

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 2 - Klavierspieler
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 25
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Mahler / Hindemith


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 27
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bloch

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 27
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 7
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Schumann/Mahler


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 18
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 4
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 28
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Nereffid

fixed collision:


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 14
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 28
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 19
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## science

after Nerrefid: 

Janacek / Martinu 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 15
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 28
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Hindemith/Faure

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 28
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Ockeghem / Mahler

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 29
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 23
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 7
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Mahler/Miki

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 25
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 6
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 31
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 7
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bruckner /Finzi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 27
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 31
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 7
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Mahler/Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 27
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 33
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Hindemith / Mahler

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
* Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 27*
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
*Mahler: Das Klagende Lied - 34*
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

Updated Board:

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 27
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 18


----------



## ahammel

After berghansson

Bruckner / Vaughan Williams

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 9
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 29
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 10
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ahammel
Anonymous / Messiaen

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
*Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 11*
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 29
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 21
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
*Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 11*
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost
Anonymous / Gade

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 29
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## ptr

After PG

Saariaho / Messiaen

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 29
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Bruckner / Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
*Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor - 31*
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 11
*Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24*
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor

New board:

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 11
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## ptr

Will You please adjust for my one minute earlier vote Nereffid? :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Klavierspieler

Corrected board:

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 7
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 7
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Klavierspieler

Hindemith/Finzi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi - Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 8
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 2 - Trout
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 22
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## pjang23

Miki Gade

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 2 - Trout
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 26
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure / Vivaldi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 12
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 26
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 15
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 3


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Messiaen/Saariaho

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 13
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 14
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 26
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 3


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Miki Anonymous

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 14
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 14
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 28
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 3


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Vivaldi / Anonymous 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 19
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 14
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 28
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Messiaen / Bloch

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 20
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 16
Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 28
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Miki / Bloch

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
*Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23*
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 16
*Miki: Marimba Spiritual - 30*
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual

New board:

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 17
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 16
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 19
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid:

Vaughan Williams / Adès

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 18
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 9
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 16
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Messiaen / Hindemith

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 18
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 16
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Copland/Janacek

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Copland: Quiet city - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 18
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 15
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 23
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## pjang23

Gade Anonymous

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Copland: Quiet city - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 18
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 18
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 25
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 10
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Hindemith/Faure

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Copland: Quiet city - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 18
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 25
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 12
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Klavierspieler:

Gade/Adès

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Copland: Quiet city - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Fauré: Barcarolles - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 27
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 12
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Vivaldi / Copland

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 27
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 12
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Hindemith / Gade

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
*Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21*
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
*Gade: Echoes of Ossian - 28*
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
*Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21*
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21*
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure / Vivaldi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 26/2 in F-sharp minor - 2 - science
Clementi: Piano Sonata op. 33/3 in C - 1 - science
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 17
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 8


----------



## science

I'll remove the Clementi nominations, but if at some future time someone else nominates any Clementi piano sonata that I know, you can be assured of my support!


----------



## science

After mmsbls: 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 1 - science 
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 8

Janacek / JS Bach


----------



## ptr

science said:


> I'll remove the Clementi nominations, but if at some future time someone else nominates any Clementi piano sonata that I know, you can be assured of my support!


Sorry Science, I once owned a Clementi Square piano (He owned the factory) and it made me loose all respect for him! Quite the piece of junk it was made me think his music the same... 

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

JS Bach (never got round to listening to those Clementi sonatas...)/ Martinu


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 3
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Vivaldi/Bach

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 9
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Martinu / Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 24
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 10
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 4
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 10
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Schumann/Bach

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 21
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 10
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Faure / Vivaldi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 19
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 10
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 21
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Vaughan Williams / Ades

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 10
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 16
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 23
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Saariaho/Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 19
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 23
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Vaughan Williams / Janacek


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 25
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 25
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## science

after Nerreffid: 

Martinu / Vaughan WIlliams

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 3
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 27
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## ptr

after science:

Copland / Ludus Danielis

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 17
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 27
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Martinu /Ludus

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 18
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 29
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

after mika

Anon / Faure

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
*Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20*
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 5
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
*Fauré: Barcarolles - 24*
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 29
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Schumann/Bach

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 18
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 21
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 29
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 18
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 23
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 30
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

May I presume to fix this as me and Aecio posted simulataneously 

pjang23 - after Aecio


Bloch Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 24
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 30
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Vivaldi / Martinu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 24
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 31
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Martinu / Faure

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 25
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
*Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca - 33*
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26*
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 25
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure / Schumann

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 27
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 18
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 11
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Ockeghem/Messiaen

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 23
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 27
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 8
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Bloch / Finzi


Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 20
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 25
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 27
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 9
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 13


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Vivaldi / Anonymous 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 21
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 25
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 27
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 9
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## ptr

after science:

Busoni / Finzi

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 21
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 25
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 27
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15














/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Faure Ludus

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 22
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 25
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 29
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Faure Bloch

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 22
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 13
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Liszt/Ockeghem

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 22
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 25
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 29
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 14
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Corrected:

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 20
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 22
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 19
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 14
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang's correction

Messiaen / Adès

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 21
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 22
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 20
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 14
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Anonymous / Janacek

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 21
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 24
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 21
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 14
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## science

after PG: 

Anonymous / Janacek 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson
Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 21
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 14
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ockeghem / Busoni

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 21
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Fauré: Barcarolles - 31
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Faure Ades

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
*Fauré: Barcarolles - 33*
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 10
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Finzi / Vivaldi

Nominated

Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Liszt / Ludus

*Nominated*

Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 26
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Vaughan Williams / Yoshimatsu (dig those Marimbas)

Nominated

Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Consolations - 2 - Aecio

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 26
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 28*
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 16
*Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3
*

ps: Am I allowed to vote for my own. I've tried to avoid doing it too much.


----------



## Nereffid

fixed clash:

*Nominated*

Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 28
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> ps: Am I allowed to vote for my own. I've tried to avoid doing it too much.


Yes, but with moderation... (Never more then a third of total votes anyway!)

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid's fix:

Vaughan Williams / Copland

*Nominated*
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 30
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3

/ptr


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Vivaldi / Satie 

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 1 - science 

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 6
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 8
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 30
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bach/Brahms

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 1 - science 

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 26
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 9
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 30
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bloch

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 30
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt: Ballade / Satie

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 3
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 30
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3

Even though the Chopin Ballades were grouped, I think the Liszt ones are often seen as separate from each other.



MagneticGhost said:


> Yoshimatsu (dig those Marimbas)


The only version of the piece _Atom Hearts Club Duo_ that appears in Yoshimatsu's list of works is for two guitars, but there also exists a version for marimba and accordion which may not be the composer's own.


----------



## ptr

^^ I've only heard the version on this Chandos CD Op 70b, for string orchestra.



> *Atom Hearts Club Suite, No. 1, Op. 70b* (1997/2000) 10:11
> for String Orchestra
> 10 1 Allegro molto - Coda 3:10
> 11 2 Andante 2:22
> 12 3 Scherzo: Allegro scherzando - Coda 2:02
> 13 4 Finale. Allegro molto - Andante - Coda presto 2:32


/ptr


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Busoni

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 4
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 32
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

re. Yoshimatsu - Atom Hearts Club Duo

I was listening to the version on this CD --- on Spotify.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Liszt Consolations

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18, No. 2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 5
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 32
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

VW / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 2 - Mika
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 8
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 5
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" - 34*
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 4

P.S. What's your problem with boy Bach . Saw this work performed live yesterday and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"

After Mika:

Bach, J. S. / Bach, J. C.

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 5
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 4



Mika said:


> P.S. What's your problem with boy Bach . Saw this work performed live yesterday and enjoyed it very much.


Nothing in particular, and that is perhaps Juniors problem, nothing sticks out... 
But I'll give him a bump to see if he has any life left in him!

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 16635
> 
> 
> re. Yoshimatsu - Atom Hearts Club Duo
> 
> I was listening to the version on this CD --- on Spotify.


Me too, thanks to Mika. Originally written for guitar, but marimba is better.  I also enjoyed his Symphony #4.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Liszt Consolations / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 27
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## science

after berhansson: 

Anonymous / Vivaldi 

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 29
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Science 

Copland/Anonymous

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 30
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 11
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## pjang23

Anonymous Brahms

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 32
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 16
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ockeghem / Vivaldi

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 22
Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 32
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5






Should the op. 18 sinfonias of JC Bach be grouped together similar to how his op. 7 concertos were?


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Anonymous / Ades

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
*Anonymous: Ludus Danielis - 34*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
*Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27*
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis

*Nominated*
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 7
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Liszt C

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 3
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 27
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

baby Bach / Bloch

Nominated
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 28
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Liszt Ballade / Bloch


Nominated


Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Should the op. 18 sinfonias of JC Bach be grouped together similar to how his op. 7 concertos were?


I would favor it - but then, I'm a lumper.


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Satie / Kreisler

Nominated
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science
Satie: Le fils des étoiles - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 4
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 14
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## ptr

after science:

Schumann / Busoni

*Nominated*
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science
Satie: Le fils des étoiles - 2 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 8
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 18
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5

I concur on the lumping of J. C. Bach's Op 18, but thinks that it is the _nominator_ who make the ultimate decision!

/ptr


----------



## Mika

> I concur on the lumping of J. C. Bach's Op 18, but thinks that it is the _nominator_ who make the ultimate decision!
> 
> /ptr


As an ultimate decision maker, I would say yes for grouping


----------



## Aecio

Liszt c/Ockenghem

Nominated
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science
Satie: Le fils des étoiles - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 29
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Hummel

Nominated
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science
Satie: Le fils des étoiles - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
*Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 - 31*
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1

Nominated
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science
Satie: Le fils des étoiles - 2 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 19
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Trout

science, the Satie piece is already on the seconded board so feel free to vote for something else. 

After pjang23:

Vivaldi / Ockeghem

Nominated
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 23
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 2
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Ades / Satie

Nominated
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 3
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## science

Oh, my bad. I should've added a point to it. I'll just do that instead of changing my vote. (The good news is that I can vote for it more often since I didn't nominate it!) 

Nominated
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 1 - pjang23
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Vivaldi / Hummel

Nominated
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 22
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 18
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Saariaho / Janacek

Nominated
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 5
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Mika

After PG

Vivaldi / Busoni

Nominated
Kreisler: Liebelied - 1 - science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Vivaldi / Arnold

Nominated
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 1 - Nereffid*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science

Seconded
*Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
*Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4 - 32*
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4

New Board:

*Nominated*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 1 - Nereffid
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Arnold (seconded) / Lassus (nominated)

Nominated

Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - Science

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 3
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonia in B flat major, Op. 18/2 - 5
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## ptr

after science:

Arnold / Bach, J. C.

*Nominated*

Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - Science

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 5
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias Op. 18 - 6
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 6
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 2
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5

I changed Bach, J. C. to include all the sinfonia's per Mika's decision! 

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After

Busoni/Hummel

*Nominated*

Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - Science

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 5
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias Op. 18 - 6
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Panufnik (nominated) / Arnold

*Nominated*

*Andzrej Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - Science

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 6*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias Op. 18 - 6
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 14
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 16
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After MagneticGhost:

Hindemith/Schumann

Nominated

Andzrej Panufnik - Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 1 - Science

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, Op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias Op. 18 - 6
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings Op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Alfven / Lassus

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 6
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 20
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## pjang23

JC Bach Ockeghem

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 8
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 12
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

JC Bach / Finzi

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 5


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ades Yoshimatsu

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 27
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 4
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Satie / Bach JS 

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 27
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 23
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 10
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Janacek / Liszt Consolations


Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 27
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 6
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Busoni / Arnold

*Nominated*

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 27
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 16
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Adès / Hindemith

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 17
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Hindemith / Lassus

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 11
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
*Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19*
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3*
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schumann/Bach sonata

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 10
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
*Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19*
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 3
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3*
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## pjang23

Hummel JCBach

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 4
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 21
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt: Ballade / Ockeghem

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 13
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ades / Finzi

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 11
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 19
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## mmsbls

Looking at the current board, I'm somewhat amazed that we're so far into the project, yet I find many so works that I want to vote for. 

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Liszt C

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 7
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 6
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> Looking at the current board, I'm somewhat amazed that we're so far into the project, yet I find many so works that I want to vote for.


Amen, brother! But it's getting harder for me. I know less than half the works on the board now, and so many more that I want to get to that we've already enshrined.

Well, after mmsbls:

Arnold / Satie

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Copland / Schumann


Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Yoshimatsu / Busoni

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Nereffid

fixed clash:


Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 7
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After fix

Satie / Adès

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

*Adès: Asyla, op. 17 - 32*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
*Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25*
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17

New Board:

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 19
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Bach/Hindemith

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 14
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## ptr

After Klavierspieler:

Panufnik (Seconded) / Schumann

*Nominated*

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science

*Seconded*

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 14
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

After PTR

Takemitsu/Bach sonata

*Nominated*

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 6
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Liszt: Ballade / Ockeghem

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2 - Aecio

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 12
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 5
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Hummel

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2 - Aecio

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 11
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 14
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Finzi / JC Bach

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 1 - science
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2 - Aecio

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 25
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Janacek / Kreisler (seconded)

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 2 - Aecio

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 21
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

Takemitsu/Messiaen

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Mika

after Mahlerian:

Janacek /Takemitsu

Nominated

Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded

Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 29
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Takemitsu / Janacek

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared - 30
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared

New board:

*Nominated*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Bernstein / Liszt Ballade

*Nominated*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 11
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Busoni / Bernstein (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 20
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8

/ptr


----------



## science

Good eyes, Nereffid! I hadn't realized that my vote accomplished that.


----------



## Mika

Spotify playlist today :


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ockeghem / Saariaho

*Nominated* 
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded* 
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 15
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Bach sonatas/Lassus

*Nominated* 
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded* 
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 17
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 14
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Brahms

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 17
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Liszt: Ballade / Ockeghem

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 12
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 17
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

JC Bach / Liszt B

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 14
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 17
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

JS Bach / JC Bach


Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 13
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 22
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Nereffid:

Messiaen / Busoni


Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 9
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 14
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

after PaulieGatto

Arnold / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 11*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 3
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 14
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
*Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9*


----------



## science

after MG:

Bernstein / Ockeghem 

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 11
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 14
Copland: Quiet City - 10
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 29
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## ptr

after science:

Arnold / Copland 

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 14
Copland: Quiet City - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 29
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9

/ptr


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Ockeghem Busoni

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 12
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
*Ockeghem: Deo Gratias - 31*
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9

/ptr


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias

After Mika/ptr? :

Beethoven / Liszt: Ballade

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 13
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Copland/Busoni

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 13
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Hummel / Liszt Ballade

Nominated
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 2 - Trout
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 15
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## pjang23

Alfven JCBach

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 23
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Messiaen/Schumann

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 2
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 24
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Klavierspieler:

Kreisler / Messaien

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 24
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG

Messiaen Alfven

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 20
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 29
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 24
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Messiaen / Hindemith

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
*Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles... - 31*
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
*Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 24*
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...

New board:

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 16
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 24
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid:

Schumann // Finzi

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 9
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## science

after ptr:

Satie / Takemitsu 

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 4
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 11
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

after science

Brahms / Lassus

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
*Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 17*
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5*
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 11
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 9

VOTE Panufnik - it makes sense


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Satie / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 17
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Liszt c/Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Alfven

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Busoni / Takemitsu

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 14
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Alfven / Liszt: Ballade

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 15
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 26
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Schumann/Faure

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Fauré: Piano Trio - 1 - Klavierspieler

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
*Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21*
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 15
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
*Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21*
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13*
Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 - 28*
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Fauré: Piano Trio - 1 - Klavierspieler

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 17
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 15
Liszt: Consolations - 14
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Finzi / Liszt C

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Fauré: Piano Trio - 1 - Klavierspieler

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 5
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 21
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 15
Liszt: Consolations - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Hindemith / Bernstein

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Fauré: Piano Trio - 1 - Klavierspieler

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 6
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 23
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 4
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 15
Liszt: Consolations - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Liszt Ballade / Kreisler


Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Fauré: Piano Trio - 1 - Klavierspieler

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 6
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 23
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Faure / JS Bach

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 6
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 3
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 23
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Hindemith / Consolations

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 6
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 3
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 25
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 21
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## ptr

After berghansson:

Saariaho / Bernstein

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 8
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 13
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 3
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 25
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Arnold / Alfven

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
*Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 9*
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 3
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 25
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 13
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Satie/Fauré

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
*Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 9*
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15*
Bach, J. C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J. S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 4
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 25
Hummel: Septet No. 1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 17
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Alfven / Liszt: Ballade

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 4
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 25
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 18
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10

By the way, for consistency's sake, the Schumann quartets will be expanded on the alphabetical list.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Hindemith/Faure

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 27
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 18
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Klavierspieler:

Hindemith / Bach J.S.

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 18
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 29
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 18
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Hummel

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 29
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 18
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Liszt B / Hummel

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 29
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Hindemith / Alfvén

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
*Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis - 31*
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
*Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23*
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis

new board:

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 7
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Sorabji (nominated) / Bernstein

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Sorabji: Opus clavicembalisticum -2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10

Sorabji work is a homage to Busoni work above. It is a bit long (+4 hours). You can find recording of it from youtube & spotify


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Sorabji (Seconded) / Busoni

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 9
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Takemitsu/Bach JS

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 11
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Alfven

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 12
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 4
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 23
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Saariaho / Panufnik

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 12
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 20
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 25
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Alfven / Liszt: Ballade

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 21
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 25
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Saariaho/Takemitsu

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 16
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 21
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 27
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

JC Bach / Liszt B

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 5
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 27
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Saariaho/Faure

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
*Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22*
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
*Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22*
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
*Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens - 29*
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 8
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## science

after klavierspieler: 

Bernstein / Bach JS

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

JS Bach / Liszt Consolations


Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 25
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

JS Bach / Sorabji


Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 27
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 5
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Yoshimatsu / Sorabji

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 27
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 12
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson

Busoni / Takemitsu

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 27
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 20
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms JSBach

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 14
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 28
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 13
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alfven / Copland

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 18
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 28
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 14
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12

By the way, for anyone interested, I have assembled a playlist of the first 100 works that were enshrined in this project, including some of the greatest recordings found on Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD7NytoXuhHx3QKebe5jxvPjBvQjm0fXR


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

JC Bach / Liszt C

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 28
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 14
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Takemitsu / JS Bach

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
*Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029 - 29*
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 14
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 19
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 6
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## ptr

1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1 
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17

1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared 
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41 
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis

1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens 
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029

After Mika:

Sorabji / Finzi

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 14
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 22
Liszt: Consolations - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Liszt Ballade / Copland


Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 24
Liszt: Consolations - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Liszt c/Lassus

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 22
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 14
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 24
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 21
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 24
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Busoni / Liszt: Ballade

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 16
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 25
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt: Ballade / Alfven

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 17
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 27
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Faure/Lassus

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 17
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 27
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Liszt B / Hummel

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 17
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 29
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 15
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Takemitsu / Lassus 

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 17
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 29
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## ptr

after science:

Quilter / Alfvén

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Roger Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 18
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 10
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 29
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bernstein / Liszt B

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 17
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
*Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 30*
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## science

I'll fix a collision here:

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Roger Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 18
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor - 30
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## science

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor

New board:

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Roger Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 18
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 15
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 12
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## ptr

Science and I had the same thought, I deleted my version!

Here is a vid of the Quilter songs instead:






/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Arnold / Bernstein

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Roger Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 18
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 6
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Faure/Satie

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Roger Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 18
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ravel / Alfven

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 20
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 8
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

JC Bach / Faure

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 23
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Hummel

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 25
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 17
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## ahammel

After pjang

Ravel (+2) / Takemitsu (+1)

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 25
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 15
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ahammel:

Copland / Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 2 - Trout
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 26
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 18
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Takemitsu/Beethoven

Nominated
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 26
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Mahlerian:

Dvorák / Brahms

*Nominated*
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 2 - Nereffid
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 13
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 27
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Brahms Bernstein


Nominated
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 2 - Nereffid
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 14
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Busoni / Bernstein

*Nominated*
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 2 - Nereffid
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 7
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr

Dvorak / Lassus

*Nominated*

Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
*Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4*
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8*
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 4
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12

What a fine piece that Dvorak - Carnival Overture is. Played it at Uni and forgot all about it. Great fun.

Just a little reminder that you can listen to an amateur recording of the Panufnik on youtube. Or a better version on Spotify. I've introduced it to three people and they all went out and bought the CD cos they liked it so much.


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Elgar/Ravel

*Nominated*

Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 17
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 9
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Faure / Arnold 

Nominated

Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Satie / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr


Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 29
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Hummel

Nominated
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 31
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 20
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Beethoven/Takemitsu

Nominated
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 31
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 20
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

JC Bach / Finzi

Nominated
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 19
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 31
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Alfven

Nominated
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 31
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" (nominated) / Brahms

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
*Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91 - 32*
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91

after Mika

Busoni / Hummel

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 5
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Busoni / Panufnik

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 29
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Panufnik / Busoni

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
*Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 30*
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
*Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 8*
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 8
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Panufnik / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 30
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 4
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Dvorak / Busoni 

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica - 31
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## science

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica

New board: 

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 20
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## pjang23

JC Bach Alfven

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Ravel/Bach

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 27
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Beethoven / Ravel

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 27
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 11
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / JC Bach

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18 - 28
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18

New board: 

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 20
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Liszt / Ravel

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Elgar: Violin sonata - 2 - Aecio
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Fauré: Piano Trio - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 9
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Sorabji / Elgar (seconded)

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 21
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 11
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Ptr

Alfven / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
*Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 23*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 13
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
*Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12*
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 21
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## science

after Magnetic Ghost: 

Fauré / Takemitsu 

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 23
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 22
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Takemitsu/Quilter 

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 23
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## pjang23

Reger Reger

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 23
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alfven / Beethoven

Nominated
Aho : Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Glass (nominated) / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Glass: Satyagraha - 2 - berghansson
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 5
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Kreisler / Lassus

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Glass: Satyagraha - 2 - berghansson
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 20
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 22
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Liszt / Hummel

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Glass: Satyagraha - 2 - berghansson
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 3
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Glass (seconded) / Quilter

*Nominated*
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 15
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 4
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Glass / Bernstein


Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 3
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Elgar / Ravel

*Nominated*
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 12
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 24
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## science

after ptr:

Ravel / Takemitsu 

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 25
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## pjang23

Alfven Hummel

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 27
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 8
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Alfven / Beethoven

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 2 - pjang23
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stravinsky / Reger Clarinet

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 29
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Alfven / Lassus

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
*Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 31*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
*Liszt: Consolations - 24*
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

missed those 25 points..


----------



## Trout

Takemitsu has 25 points meaning that Alfven is not quite enshrined yet.

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 31
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 14
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ravel Alfven

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
*Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20 - 32*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
*Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25*
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Grofé / Fučík

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 2 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## ptr

after science:

Quilter / Stravinsky (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 2 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 25
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Takemitsu / Grofé (seconded)

*Nominated*
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23
Stravinsky: Threni - 2 - Mahlerian

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 4
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 26
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## science

had a little collision: 

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 22
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 24
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 27
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Liszt / Hummel

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 17
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 15
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 27
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Copland/Fauré

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 3
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 27
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## pjang23

Reger Hummel

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 16
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 27
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Bernstein / Takemitsu

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 9
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 28
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Popov / Beethoven

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 3
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 28
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Takemitsu/Stravinsky

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 16
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 30
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Finzi / Faure

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 18
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 10
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 30
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Arnold / Lassus

*Nominated*
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 30
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## science

after Nerrefid: 

Satie / Takemitsu 

Nominated
Aho: Symphony No. 12, "Luosto" - 2 - Mika
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 31
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Aho (seconded) / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 20
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 3
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 31
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## ptr

After berghansson

Arnold / Grofé

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 4
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 31
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Takemitsu Panufnik

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 4
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
*Takemitsu: Toward the Sea - 33*
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 6
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 4
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15

By the way, which version of the Takemitsu work were people supporting?


----------



## Mahlerian

Trout said:


> By the way, which version of the Takemitsu work were people supporting?


My favorite is the first, for alto flute and guitar.


----------



## PaulieGatto

I actually only knew of the work for alto flute and guitar

Glass / Grofe

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 10
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 16
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Ravel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 5
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## pjang23

Reger Ravel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 4
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 18
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Lutosławski : Variations on a Theme by Paganini (nominated) / Aho

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Lutosławski : Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 2 - Mika
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 6
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 18
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

after mika

Ravel / Quilter

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Lutosławski : Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 2 - Mika
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 26
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Liszt / Lutosławski

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 28
Lutosławski : Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 3
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 4
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Lutosławski / Stravinsky

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 8
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 28
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Liszt / Glass

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Liszt: Consolations - 30
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Liszt / Finzi

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
*Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 24*
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
*Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
*Liszt: Consolations - 32*
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations

new board:

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 17
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 24
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Faure / Satie 

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 24
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Albeniz/Finzi

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 7
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## pjang23

Finzi Reger

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 27
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 20
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Finzi / Ravel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 12
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 29
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 21
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Ravel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 14
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 29
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 5
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Beethoven/Stravinsky

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 19
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 29
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Finzi / Faure

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
*Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10 - 31*
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
*Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10

new board:

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 9
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Glass Hummel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 22
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 11
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 12
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Arnold / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 24
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 6
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 11
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr
Dvorak / Arnold

*Nominated*
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 5
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 8
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 11
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost:

Glass / Aho

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 8
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Dvorak/Satie

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 16
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 22
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Beethoven / Ravel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 18
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 20
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15

I recommend the Popov symphony to anyone who likes Shostakovich's.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Hummel/Faure

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 18
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 21
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Feathers

After Klavierspieler:

Faure/Beethoven

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Popov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Trout
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Feathers:

Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo (nominated) / Popov (seconded)

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 27
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 3
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 8
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15

The Frescobaldi collection includes Cento partite sopra passacagli, which I was going to nominate on its own till I found the whole collection performed on Youtube.


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Reger

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 29
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 5
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 3
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Lutosławski / Hummel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 25
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 23
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 30
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 3
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Fauré / Arnold 

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 30
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 3
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Hummel / Popov

*Nominated*
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 32
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 4
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Popov / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 19
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 32
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 14
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Beethoven / Hummel

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
*Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74 - 33*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 4
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms:Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74

New board:

*Nominated*
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 4
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 13
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## Nereffid

Oops, clash!

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto (nominated)
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 22
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 14
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 15


----------



## ptr

Again! We seem to be quite in voting sync these last days... 

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Satie / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 5
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 9
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 14
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Elgar/Reger

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 2 - PaulieGatto
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Reger: Romantic Suite after J.F. Eichendorff, op. 125 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 14
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## pjang23

Frescobaldi Schubert

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 26
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Frescobaldi: Il Primo Toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 14
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Sorabji / Arnold

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 27
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 25
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## science

after PG: 

Arnold / Fauré 

Nominated
Albeniz: La Vega - 2 - Aecio
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 26
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 6
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Popov / Albeniz

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 21
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 26
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 10
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Beethoven/Reger

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 26
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Faure / Lutosławski

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 13
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 7
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Quilter / Glass

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 11
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 9
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Panufnik / Quilter

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 13
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 6
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16

Listen to these 3 visions which form the first mvt of Panufnik's Sinfonia Sacra.
I love the way the trumpets echo out at the end of the fanfare. And in the space they leave - you have a wonderful warm chord from the strings which you never hear start. 
Also listen out for the short unaccompanied timpani solo in the rhythmically driven 3rd vision.






Then listen to the hymn and marvel at the return of the trumpet fanfare at the climax. This is highly accessible - wonderful music. And I just don't understand why it's not more widely known.


----------



## Mika

after MagneticGhost

Panufnik / Stravinsky


Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 29
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 8
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Arnold / Popov

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 31
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 9
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 7
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Yoshimatsu / Stravinsky

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 31
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 9
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 23
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Arnold/Ravel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 33
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 14
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 9
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Glass / Arnold

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 34
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 9
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Popov / Schubert

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 34
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 11
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## pjang23

Reger Arnold

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
*Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59 - 35*
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 28
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure / Lutosławski

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Fauré: Piano Trio - 30
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 24
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Faure / Ravel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
*Fauré: Piano Trio - 32*
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
*Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 25*
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Mika

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 25
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ravel / Satie 

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 27
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Ravel / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 29
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 16
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Sorabji / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 10
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 29
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Nereffid

I got started early today...


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ravel/Quilter

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 31
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 2
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ravel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
*Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole - 32*
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 11
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Handel / Popov

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Handel: Alcina - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 19
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Satie / Copland

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Handel: Alcina - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Lutosławski / Handel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 18
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 3
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Handel / Bernstein

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Sumera (nominated) / Popov

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18

3rd mvt of Sumera's Concerto here:


----------



## science

after Nereffid: 

Satie / Hartmann 

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## science

I don't intend to revive the navel-gazing in any critical way, but I do want to express my surprise at what appears to be "the new normal" after the rule changes: we haven't slowed down our pace of enshrinements at all (yet), but we have made our board bigger. Saw the bigger board coming, but I can't understand how the rule changes didn't slow us down. I'm not complaining, mind you! I'm fine with the way it is. I don't want to change anything. Just expressing surprise.


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Science

Lassus / Satie

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Satie: Le Fils des étoiles - 30
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## Nereffid

science said:


> I don't intend to revive the navel-gazing in any critical way, but I do want to express my surprise at what appears to be "the new normal" after the rule changes: we haven't slowed down our pace of enshrinements at all (yet), but we have made our board bigger. Saw the bigger board coming, but I can't understand how the rule changes didn't slow us down. I'm not complaining, mind you! I'm fine with the way it is. I don't want to change anything. Just expressing surprise.


I imagine the absence of a negative vote means that a piece can more quickly accumulate enough points to push it into the running for enshrinement.


----------



## science

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 18


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> I imagine the absence of a negative vote means that a piece can more quickly accumulate enough points to push it into the running for enshrinement.


Ah... Right. We're pushing the points higher, but the thing is that each vote adds 3 points to the board, while before it was only 2 (+2 +1 -1 = 2). So we push the board's points 50% higher with the same number of votes.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Aho / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 23
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 19


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Beethoven / Handel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 25
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 4
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 19


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 25
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Lutosławski / Lassus

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 25
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 4
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Frescobaldi / Lutoslawski

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 25
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 19


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Beethoven / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
*Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 27*
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 20


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 20


----------



## science

after Mika/pjang23: 

Grofe / Bernstein 

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 20
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Elgar - Symphony No.1 (can't believe this isn't already in the list  / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
*Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b - 27*
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 19
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 5
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## science

Let's fix this collision: 

Nominated
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 20
Copland: Quiet City - 20
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Bernstein / Copland

*Nominated*
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 2 - MagneticGhost
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 22
Copland: Quiet City - 21
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Sorabji / Elgar (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 22
Copland: Quiet City - 21
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Copland/Lassus

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 22
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 6
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Frescobaldi

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 22
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Handel / Hartmann

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 22
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 21


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Yoshimatsu Bernstein

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings / Monteverdi: Magnificat

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 23
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 16
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bernstein / Glass

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 8
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky/Schubert

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 8
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 10
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Trout's vote got skipped, so I'm adding +2 to Handel and +1 to Hartmann.

Glass / Stravinsky

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 3
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 19
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 8
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after berghansson:

Albeniz / Glass

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 20
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 8
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Trout

Correct me if I am mistaken, but the only Magnificats by Monteverdi appear to be in pieces or collections that we have already enshrined: _Vespers of 1610_ (SV206) and _Selva morale e spirituale_ (SV281 & 282).


----------



## pjang23

Reger Schubert

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 25
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 20
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bernstein Glass

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Monteverdi: Magnificat - 1 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## mmsbls

I think Trout's correct so I'll remove the Monteverdi and nominate Mozart

After Mika:

Lutosławski / Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar - Symphony No.1 - 3
Elgar: Violin sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 8
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Handel

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 7
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Frescobaldi / Dvorak

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 7
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 11
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Grofé / Quilter

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 27
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Hartmann / Bernstein

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 5
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Albeniz/Sibelius

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19. K459 - 1 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 3
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Mozart

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 2 - Trout
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 2
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 13
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 5
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Popov / Sibelius

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 2
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 6
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 11
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23

I removed the Sibelius from the nomination list since it has already been seconded and thirded by the prior two votes.


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stravinsky/Mozart

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 3
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 6
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Ligeti (nominated) / Sibelius

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 3
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Lutosławski / Mozart

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 7
Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 28
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bernstein / Albeniz

Nominated
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
*Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 30*
*Copland: Quiet City - 23*
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
*Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23*


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs - 30

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 7
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Sibelius / Handel

*Nominated*
Fučík: Entry of the Gladiators - 1 - science
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 9
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## science

after Nereffid:

Grofe / Lassus

Nominated
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 9
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 23


----------



## Mika

after science:

Yoshimatsu Sibelius

Nominated
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 2 - berghansson
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 20
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Sorabji / Ligeti (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 4
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mozart/Reger

*Nominated*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 23
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## pjang23

Copland Schubert

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 25
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 15
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Popov / Handel

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 25
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Lutosławski / Mozart

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 25
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 13
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Copland / Stravinsky

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 2 - mmsbls
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 27
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 7
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart / Mendelssohn 

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 27
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 11
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 7
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Dvorak / Kreisler

*Nominated*
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 27
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 11
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 10
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Schubert / Grofé

*Nominated*
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 27
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 21
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Copland Glass


Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 8
Copland: Quiet City - 29
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 9
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Albeniz/Mozart

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 29
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## pjang23

Copland Reger

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Copland: Quiet City - 31
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 17
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Popov / Copland

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
*Copland: Quiet City - 32*
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
*Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25*


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Ligeti / Popov

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 5
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorák / Lutosławski

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 5
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 25


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Yoshimatsu / Ligeti

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 6
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 27


----------



## Mika

After berghansson

Yoshimatsu / Ligeti

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 12
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Schubert / Mozart

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Lassus/Reger

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 9
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## pjang23

Reger Frescobaldi

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 10
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 10
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Popov / Sibelius

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 10
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 22
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 11
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Frescobaldi / Popov

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 3
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 11
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Lutosławski / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 11
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 29


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Yoshimatsu Sibelius

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 7
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 31


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Elgar Sym / Ligeti 

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

after science

Lutoslawski / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 27
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 31

Don't forget to listen to the Panufnik and start voting for it.
It's one of the finest pieces of the 2nd half of the 20th Century and criminally not well known.


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Lutosławski / Sorabji

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Yoshimatsu / Aho

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 33


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Liszt/Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Liszt: Orpheus - 2 - Aecio
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 14
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 12
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Sibelius

Nominated
Liszt: Orpheus - 2 - Aecio
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 12
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 8
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 13
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Grofe / Kreisler

Nominated
Liszt: Orpheus - 2 - Aecio
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 13
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Popov / Liszt

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 13
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## Mika

Finland (Master of European economy ) round next 

After Trout:

Sibelius / Aho

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Dvorak / Mozart

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Lutoslawski / Glass

*Nominated*
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## Nereffid

clash:

*Nominated*
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 12
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Yoshimatsu / Quilter

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 22
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 11
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 36


----------



## Mika

Checked today this Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo once again. I liked guitar version more than marimba one. Andante is goddam beautiful :


----------



## science

Had a super-collision. Here it is fixed: 

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 12
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 16
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 36


----------



## science

after the fix: 

Schubert / Mozart

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 13
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 36


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Mozart/Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 37


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Ligeti / Yoshimatsu

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
* Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini - 31*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
* Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo - 38*

Double enshrinement! That doesn't happen too often these days.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini


Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 23
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Popov / Handel

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 23
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 15
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14

Is the intended version of the Lutoslawski piece for the original two pianos, or the version the composer later arranged for piano and orchestra?


----------



## mmsbls

I did not nominate the Lutoslawski, but the two piano version is the one I had in mind when voting.


----------



## Mika

mmsbls said:


> I did not nominate the Lutoslawski, but the two piano version is the one I had in mind when voting.


Two pianos was the one


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Glass Sibelius

Nominated
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## pjang23

Can't decide which one... They are both so appealing!

Hummel Hummel











Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 15
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Panufnik / Sorabji


Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 17
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Lassus / Elgar 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 17
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Panufnik / Hartmann

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 13
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 14


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Quilter / Sumera (Seconded)

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 7
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Elgar VS/Sorabji

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## Trout

Thanks for the responses.

After Aecio:

Popov / Handel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 27
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Popov / Ligeti

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 16
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## pjang23

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 15
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 17
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3

Reger Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Hummel: PQ (seconded)

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 17
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ustvolskaya : Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano (nominated) / Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Ustvolskaya : Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 14
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 18
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## science

after Mika:

Grofe / Schubert 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23
Ustvolskaya : Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3


----------



## ptr

after science:

Ustvolskaya (Seconded) / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 29
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 26
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Aho / Popov

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 13
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 30
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 26
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 4


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Handel / Popov

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 31
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 26
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 4

With, the new Quilter, Ustvolskaya, and Yoshimatsu pieces, I think we will now have at least one composer for each letter of the alphabet.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sorabji / Ustvolskaya

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 12
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 31
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## pjang23

Frescobaldi Popov

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 32
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Popov Handel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 34
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Sumera // Ligeti

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 34
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## science

after ptr: 

Elgar Sym / Lassus 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 34
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 19
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Schubert / Popov

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
*Popov: Symphony #1 - 35*
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
*Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28*
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1

New board:

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 18
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 28
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Aecio

Sorabji/Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Popov: Symphony #1 - 35
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## pjang23

Seems like Aecio meant Sibelius/Sorabji

Hummel Reger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 16
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 20
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Handel / Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 17
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5

I think that since there are over 25 works on the seconded list right now, we should enshrine at least a few more works before we begin nominating again.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Hummel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 19
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sorabji / Lassus

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 19
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart / Ligeti

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 25
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 16
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 13
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Glass / Grofé

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 27
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 13
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Lassus / Sorabji

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 27
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 13
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 32
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 5


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Ligeti / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 27
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 21
Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 32
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Mika

after Ptr

Sorabji Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 27
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 22
*Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum - 34*
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Mika

Trout said:


> I think that since there are over 25 works on the seconded list right now, we should enshrine at least a few more works before we begin nominating again.


I agree this. I think 15 could be the right target size.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum


New board:

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 27
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
 Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 14
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Glass / Stravinsky

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 29
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 18
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 22
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Handel / Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 29
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 17
Handel: Alcina - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Glass / Grofe

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 31
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 21
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 31
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Elgar / Hartmann

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
Glass: Satyagraha - 31
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Mika

after science:

Handel Glass

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 14
*Glass: Satyagraha - 32*
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 25
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha

Reger Frescobaldi

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 21
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Ligeti / Schubert

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 15
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 6


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Quilter / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 27
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Reger / Sumera


Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Handel / Sibelius

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 23
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Hummel PQ

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 18
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 24
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Grofe / Lassus 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 9
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Kreisler / Dvorak

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Reger / Sibelius


Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 12
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 17
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Ligeti / Aho

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 6
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 19
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Reger

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 19
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
*Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146 - 32*
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 19
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 25
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Handel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 19
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 27
Stravinsky: Threni - 15
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Stravinsky/Ligeti

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 19
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 25
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 27
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Mozart / Dvorak

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 27
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Mendelssohn

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 19
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Mika

After PG

Sibelius / Panufnik

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 10
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 20
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Elgar Sym / Grofe 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 22
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## pjang23

Sibelius Schubert

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 27
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 33
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Sibelius / Mozart

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 28*
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
*Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise - 35*
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise

New board:

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 12
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7

(I revised the title of the Frescobaldi work)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Elgar Symp / Quilter

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 14
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 6
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Elgar Symp / Sumera

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 20
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 28
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ligeti / Mozart

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 13
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 29
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Mozart / Aho

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 31
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Mozart

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
*Handel: Alcina - 25*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25*
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459 - 32*
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459

New board:

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 15
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 23
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Frescobaldi / Schubert

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 25
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 24
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Schubert / Lassus

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 26
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Schubert/Liszt

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 10
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 27
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Hummel

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 14
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 29
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Schubert Aho

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 21
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 7


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Ustvolskaya / Grofé

*Nominated*
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 26
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 31
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## science

after ptr:

Schubert / Lassus 

Nominated
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 33
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Donizetti / Schubert

Nominated
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784 - 34*
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784

New board:

Nominated
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 27
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Lassus / Biber: Battalia à 10

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Trout

Not that it really matters but I Aecio (post #891) meant to give Liszt only 1 point so this should be the corrected board:

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 6
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Dvorák

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Hummel: Cello Sonata in A, op. 104 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 21
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 29
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## pjang23

Lassus Bloch

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 21
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 31
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Lassus Handel

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 21
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
*Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 33*
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 21
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 22
Handel: Alcina - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Handel / Grofé

*Nominated*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 21
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Handel: Alcina - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffid

Sumera / Dvorak

*Nominated*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 16
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Handel: Alcina - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 9
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9

Listened to the Sumera last night on Spotify. It's a fine work. Great fun.


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost

Elgar: Sym / Sumera

*Nominated*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Handel: Alcina - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 22
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Sculthorpe / Ligeti

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Handel: Alcina - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Handel / Ustvolskaya

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
*Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23*
*Handel: Alcina - 30*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
*Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23*
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina

*Nominated*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 8
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Hummel PQ

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1 - 1 - pjang23
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 4
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Liszt / Bloch

Nominated
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 1 - PaulieGatto
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 2 - Trout
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Donizetti / Biber

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 2
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 4
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 6
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Liszt/Dvorak

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 2
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 4
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Riley / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 2
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 4
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Stockhausen : Cosmic Pulses (nominated) / Donizetti

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Stockhausen : Cosmic Pulses - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 2
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 5
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 17
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mika

Stockhausen is available in youtube. Remember to play with max volume


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Stravinsky/Biber

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Stockhausen : Cosmic Pulses - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 2
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 5
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 19
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Grofe

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Stockhausen : Cosmic Pulses - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 5
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Threni - 19
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Stravinsky / Stockhausen

Nominated
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 5
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Bellini / Donizetti

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 6
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 8
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Grofe /Liszt

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 6
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 23
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Dvorak / Hummel

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 6
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Donizetti / Bellini (seconded)

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 8
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11

Looks like we are still missing some major operas like L'Elisir or Puritani. As as an opera fan, I need to focus on that. Meanwhile enjoy Stockhausen


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Grofe / Donizetti 

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 3
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## ptr

after science: 

Grofé / Stockhausen

Nominated
Bellini: I Puritani - 2 - Trout
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 30
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Nereffid

atfer ptr:

Grofé / Sumera

(also, ptr had a typo in the Stockhausen score)

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
*Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25*
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
*Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite - 32*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite

New board:

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 15
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Dvorak / Aho

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 27
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Quick question - Is there a limit to how many pieces you can nominate at any one time. For instance if you've got 2 on the go - do you have to wait for one of them to be enshrined before nominating another. 

BTW - Vote Panufnik


----------



## Mika

MagneticGhost said:


> Quick question - Is there a limit to how many pieces you can nominate at any one time. For instance if you've got 2 on the go - do you have to wait for one of them to be enshrined before nominating another.
> 
> BTW - Vote Panufnik


I think there is no limit. I have tried to limit my stuff to 3. Out of curiosity it would be nice to keep nominator names there until enshrinement. For stats maniacs like me, secondation date would be nice also .


----------



## Aecio

Dvorak/Biber

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 4
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 29
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Dvorak

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
*Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92 - 30*
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 3
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bellini / Donizetti

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 18
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Tout:

Hummel / Elgar S

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 23
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 11
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Sumera

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 25
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## science

after PG: 

Ligeti / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 27
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Science

Holst - Hymn of Jesus / Ligeti

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst - Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Ligeti: String Quartet #2 - 28
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 4
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11






Great choral work from Holst.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2 


After MagneticGhost

Stockhausen / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 5
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 10
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mika

it is belcanto time again!

After Berghansson

Donizetti Bellini

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 6
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 12
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 18
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 21
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Stravinsky / Quilter

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 6
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 12
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Bellini / Donizetti

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## pjang23

Frescobaldi Hummel

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 23
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang

Stravinsky/Frescobaldi

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Stravinsky: Threni - 25
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Stravinsky / Holst (seconded)

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
*Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
*Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20*
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
*Stravinsky: Threni - 27*
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2 
1073. Stravinsky: Threni

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 19
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 16
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11

Quick question on the Riley piece, is the whole album being nominated or the title song? With recent studio albums not sure where the line falls as to accepting album as a whole or just the title track.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Hummel / Elgar S

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Holst / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 8
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 13
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Donizetti / Bellini 

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 9
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 20
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Panufnik/Bellini 

Nominated
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 22
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Mika



Panufnik/Riley (seconded)




Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 3
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 24
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 11


----------



## ptr

*Updated board after mine and Science's crash (after MagneticGhost):*

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 15
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 24
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr's correction:

Donizetti / Panufnik

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 16
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 4
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nereffid

Sculthorpe / Aho

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 6
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 25
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## pjang23

Panufik Bloch

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
*Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra - 27*
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 10
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 17
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bellini / Donizetti

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 12
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Frescobaldi / Bellini

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 13
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 18
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 11
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Mika

After PaulieGatto

Donizetti / Kreisler

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 13
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Sculthorpe / Bellini

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 19
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 6
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Stockhausen / Quilter

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 20
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 20
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## science

after ptr:

Donizetti / Elgar sym

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 17
Albeniz: La Vega - 10
Bellini: I Puritani - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 21
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after science

Elgar symph / Albeniz

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 11
Bellini: I Puritani - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 18
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Albeniz/Hummel

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 22
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Donizetti / Bellini

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 15
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 24
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 19
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Donizetti

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 15
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 23
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 21
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Elgar S

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 15
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 25
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 6
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Hartmann / Donizetti

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 15
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 26
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 22
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Frescobaldi/Biber

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 15
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 26
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mahlerian

Donizetti Bellini

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 16
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 28
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Donizetti / Bellini 

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 30
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 20
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Quilter / Donizetti

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
*Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore - 31
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24*
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
*Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore

New board:

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 8
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Sumera / Hartmann

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 14
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Sumera / Sculthorpe

*Nominated

Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 7
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 24
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## pjang23

Frescobaldi Bloch

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 17
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Trout

Here is another opera composer who has been under the radar here.

After pjang23:

Massenet / Bellini

Nominated
Massenet: Manon - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 9
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Frescobaldi / Sculthorpe

Nominated
Massenet: Manon - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Bellini / Massenet 

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Science

Frescobaldi / Biber

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 30
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Air

After MagneticGhost:

Massenet / Frescobaldi

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 13
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
*Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24*
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
*Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 31*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Biber / Albeniz


Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo - 30
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 3
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Air

I corrected the double post.

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo

New board (after Nereffid):

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 24
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 5
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## Mika

after Air

Massenet /Elgar Sym

Nominated

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 25
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 7
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 12


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Ullmann / Ustvolskaya

Nominated
*Ullmann* - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 25
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 7
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13






Some more opera!

/pre


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Elgar vs/Elgar Symph

Nominated
*Ullmann* - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - I7
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 7
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 10
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Sculthorpe / Aho

Nominated
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 20
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 7
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Trout

Welcome back, Air! 

After berghansson:

Massenet / Bellini

Nominated
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 21
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 26
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Bloch

Nominated
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 21
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 28
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 23
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Elgar S / Hummel

Nominated
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 21
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 8
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 28
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

Fixed:

Nominated
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 2 - ptr

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 21
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after the fix:

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" (nominated) / Ullman (seconded)

Nominated
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 21
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 30
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13

Recommend this version of the work 



. It's closer to what it is supposed to sound (solo voice) than the other version found on youtube (



).


----------



## science

after PG: 

Bellini / Elgar sym

Nominated
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 31
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## science

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Bellini: I Puritani

Nominated
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Symphony #1 - 31
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Mika

deleted my post


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Well, there's only one Mahler work (aside from a few early songs) that hasn't been enshrined yet....

Mahler/Biber

Nominated
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 2 - Mahlerian

Seconded
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
*Elgar: Symphony #1 - 31*
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 24
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Nereffid

Fixing science's Bellini/Elgar mixup:

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1

My vote, after Mahlerian:
Mahler / Hummel

*Nominated*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 4
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13
New board:


----------



## ptr

After Nereffid's fix

Riley / Mahler

*Nominated*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 5
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

What no Bridge / Riley

*Nominated*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 2 - Paulie Gatto
Bridge - Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 25
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 5
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Mika

After MagneticGhost

Abelard (seconded) / Hummel

*Nominated*
Bridge - Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 26
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 5
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Mahler / Stockhausen

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 26
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

Hummel Biber

Nominated
Bridge - Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 28
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 5
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 8
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann - Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

Fixed collision:

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 28
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After the fix:

Biber / Hummel

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 29
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 9
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 9
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13

In case anyone missed it again recommend this version of the Abelard work


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Massenet / Liszt

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 29
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Massenet / Hummel

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
*Bellini: I Puritani - 23*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
*Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87 - 30*
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87

New Board:

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 23
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bellini / Massenet 

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 25
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Schumann (nominated) / Bellini

*Nominated*
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 2 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 4
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 26
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Bellini / Abelard

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 7
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 22
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Mika

Mahler / Quilter

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 2 - Nereffid

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 9
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Mahlerian

After MagneticGhost

Mahler/Schumann

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 11
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## ptr

After Mahlerian

Quilter / Mahler

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 12
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 10
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mahlerian

Mendelssohn/Mahler

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 12
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 23
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## ptr

Crash correction after Aecio

Mendelssohn/Mahler

*Nominated*
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 28
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Trout

After ptr's correction:

Bellini / Massenet

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 18
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Bellini: I Puritani - 30
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bellini / Aho

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
*Bellini: I Puritani - 32*
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
*Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 25*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani

*Nominated*
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 25
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Quilter

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
*Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 - 26*
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6 

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Massenet

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 16
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Massenet / Biber 

Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 9
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 13
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Mahler/ Hartmann


Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 19
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Aho / Riley


Nominated
Bridge: Oration - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 21
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 13


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Bridge (Seconded) / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 5
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 21
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Biber / Abelard

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 21
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 14

Frank Bridge's Oration - Concerto Elegiaco for Cello and Orchestra.
It's absolutely amazing. A recent discovery. You can listen to it on Youtube. This poster has divided it up into several parts. This is part 1 and you can move on to the other parts. There are moments of such bleakness towards the end. It touches the same emotions as parts of the Elgar Cello Concerto for me.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Aho / Ustvolskaya

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 23
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 10
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Bliss / Liszt

Nominated
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 23
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 11
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 12
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Liszt/Sculthorpe

Nominated
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 23
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio

Aho / Biber

Nominated
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
*Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto" - 25*
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 15
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
*Massenet: Manon - 18*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Nominated*
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 15
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Massenet / Bliss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 15
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 15
Massenet: Manon - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Mahler/Biber

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 16
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 17
Massenet: Manon - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 3
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## science

after Mahlerian: 

Massenet / Ullmann

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 16
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 17
Massenet: Manon - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 4
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Mika

after science:

Massenet / Ullmann

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 16
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 3
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 4
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
*Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 17
Massenet: Manon - 24*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon

after Mika:

Bridge / Bliss

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 16
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 13
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Sculthorpe / Biber

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Nereffi

Sumera / Mahler

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 4
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Zemlinsky / Bliss

Nominated
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 5
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 14
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mendelssohn / Bliss

Nominated
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 13
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Liszt

Nominated
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Zemlinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 6
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lindberg : Kraft (nominated) / Bridge

*Nominated*
Lindberg : Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 14
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 10
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Albeniz / Hartmann

*Nominated*
Lindberg : Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 16
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 9
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 5
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Ullmann / Stockhausen

*Nominated*
Lindberg : Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 16
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 11
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 20
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 10
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Mahler / Elgar

*Nominated*
Lindberg : Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 16
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 10
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Albeniz/Bliss

*Nominated*
Lindberg : Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 7
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 10
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Mahler / Stockhausen

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 7
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 24
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 3


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Zemlinsky / Mahler

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 7
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
*Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn - 25*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn

New board:

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 7
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Borodin: Polovtsian Dances / Bliss

Nominated
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 2 - mmsbls
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 17
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 7
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Biber / Ullmann

Nominated
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 2 - mmsbls
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 6
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 19
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 12
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## Mika

after science:

Kreisler / Abelard

Nominated
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 2 - mmsbls
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 7
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 19
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Biber

Nominated
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 2 - mmsbls
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 7
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 20
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Borodin / Abelard

*Nominated*
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 20
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 4
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 5


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Zemlinsky / Sumera

*Nominated*
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 20
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 4
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 15
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after ptr:

Biber / Ustvolskaya

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 22
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 4
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 7


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Borodin/Biber

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 23
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 7


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Zemlinsky / Bliss

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 23
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 9
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9

I believe that, similar to Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet, Borodin's Polovtsian Dances should be grouped with the opera it comes from (_Prince Igor_) if there are no objections to changing it.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> I believe that, similar to Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet, Borodin's Polovtsian Dances should be grouped with the opera it comes from (_Prince Igor_) if there are no objections to changing it.


I don't have a strong feeling about that although I specifically had the stand alone music in mind when nominating the work.

After Trout:

Bliss / Liszt

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 23
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Biber

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Biber: Battalia à 10 - 24
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

voted too early


----------



## PaulieGatto

deleted for time


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Biber / Bridge

Nominated
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
*Biber: Battalia à 10 - 26*
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
*Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19*
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10

*Nominated*
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 14
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 19
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Sumera / Kreisler

*Nominated*
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 6
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Holst / Borodin

*Nominated*
Lindberg: Kraft - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 7
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 16
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> I believe that, similar to Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet, Borodin's Polovtsian Dances should be grouped with the opera it comes from (_Prince Igor_) if there are no objections to changing it.


I think that either could be fine, I slightly feel that We should keep them a part despite the heritage, the Polovtsian Dances are unquestionable Borodin's most popular and oft played work and as such it merits its own entry!

After MagneticGhost

Lindberg (Seconded) / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 8
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 7
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (nominated) / Abelard

*Nominated*
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 7
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Liszt/Borodin

Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" (nominated) / Abelard

*Nominated*
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 15
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 8
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9


----------



## science

I'm also for changing it to Prince Igor, but I'd be fine with listing it like: Prince Igor (including "Polovtsian Dances"). 

For my own purposes, that's how I regard such things anyway.


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Nominated
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 9

Ullmann / Sculthorpe


----------



## Trout

Ok, I will change the title to Prince Igor for now.

After science:

Zemlinsky / Bliss

Nominated
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 3
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 21
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 11



ptr said:


> I think that either could be fine, I slightly feel that We should keep them a part despite the heritage, the Polovtsian Dances are unquestionable Borodin's most popular and oft played work and as such it merits its own entry!


Yes, however the same could be said for snippets of other operas and works in general that are considered among the composer's most popular works, e.g. "The Ride of the Valkyries" from Wagner's Ring, the Overture to Rossini's William Tell, "Nessun Dorma" from Puccini's Turandot, etc. I do not perceive Borodin's Polovtsian Dances any differently unless the composer himself arranged them as a separate work.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sumera / Riley

Nominated
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 2 - Mika
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 11


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> I think that either could be fine, I slightly feel that We should keep them a part despite the heritage, the Polovtsian Dances are unquestionable Borodin's most popular and oft played work and as such it merits its own entry!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, however the same could be said for snippets of other operas and works in general that are considered among the composer's most popular works, e.g. "The Ride of the Valkyries" from Wagner's Ring, the Overture to Rossini's William Tell, "Nessun Dorma" from Puccini's Turandot, etc. I do not perceive Borodin's Polovtsian Dances any differently unless the composer himself arranged them as a separate work.
Click to expand...

It is a constant battle with works that has this kind of split personalities! As I said, I'm fine with either, even if I mostly think of the "newbie" that want to start with the high lights and who might find the complexity daunting! .. I'm not sure how well You argument holds up in this case: Borodin left the opera unfinished at the time of his death and Rimsky-Korsakow and Glazunov assembled what we know as Prince Igor today, so this is not a completely clear issue (I'm not sure of who put together the suite of orchestral music from where the Dances most often are played?). But it is Your call, I won't argue any more... 

/ptr


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Bach / Zemlinsky

*Nominated*
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Nereffid:

Bliss / Holst

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 18
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 8
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

after mmsbls

Borodin / Albeniz

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 10
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 12

A little advert for Holst's Hymn of Jesus.
As the youtuber says....
.... A great 20th century choral masterpiece, exultant, joyful, translucent.﻿


----------



## Mika

after MagneticGhost

Borodin / Bliss

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 15
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 12
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 4
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Schnittke: Choir Concerto / Lindberg

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 15
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 15
Borodin: Prince Igor - 12
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 12

I had a revelation today, out in the woods by a water, listening to the 1st mvt. of this beautiful choral work.


----------



## pjang23

Zemlinsky Bloch

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 15
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 12
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 16
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 14


----------



## ptr

After pjang23

Bliss / Sculthorpe

*Nominated*
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 12
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dvorak/Borodin

*Nominated*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op.105 - 2 - Aecio
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 13
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 7
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 14


----------



## Trout

Thanks for understanding, ptr. 

After Aecio:

Zemlinsky / Schnittke

Nominated
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op.105 - 2 - Aecio
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 13
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 11
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 23
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 16

By the way, PaulieGatto did not add 1 point to Riley (post #1074) so this is included with my vote.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sumera / Hartmann

Nominated
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op.105 - 2 - Aecio
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 13
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 25
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Borodin / Zemlinsky

Nominated
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op.105 - 2 - Aecio
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 15
Bridge: Oration - 8
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 25
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 17


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Borodin / Dvorak 

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 17
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 25
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Borodin / Sumera

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 19
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 3
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
*Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti - 26*
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 10
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 17


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti

after Mika:

Ullmann / Schnittke

*Nominated*
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 9
Albeniz: La Vega - 19
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 19
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Albeniz/Abelard

*Nominated*
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 17
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 19
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 17


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bliss / Zemlinsky

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 19
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 15
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 18


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Borodin / Kreisler 

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 21
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Zemlinsky / Liszt

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 21
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 5
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Borodin / Lindberg

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 23
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 8
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Borodin / Holst

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 4
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 16
Borodin: Prince Igor - 25
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 20


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Bach

Nominated
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 5
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 19
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 25
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 20


----------



## Nereffid

after pjang23:

Bliss / Palestrina

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 5
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 21
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 25
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Nereffid

Schnittke / Zemlinsky

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 5
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 21
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 25
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 21


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Bliss / Zemlinsky

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 5
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 23
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 25
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Borodin/Bach

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 23
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 27
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 6
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Schnittke / Borodin

*Nominated*

*Seconded* 
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 23
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Borodin: Prince Igor - 28
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 18
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Borodin / Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
*Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 23*
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
*Borodin: Prince Igor - 30*
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor

New Board:

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 23
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 8
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bliss / Schnittke

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 25
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 16
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bliss / Mendelssohn 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 27
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 6
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Lindberg / Bliss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 28
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Bliss

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
*Bliss: A Colour Symphony - 29*
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 6
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 22


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bach / Zemlinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Riley

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 17
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 23


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Bridge / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 9
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 4
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 23


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schnittke / Schumann


Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Liszt/Palestrina


Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 23


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Rossini / Zemlinsky

Nominated
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 18
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 24


----------



## pjang23

Zemlinsky Bloch

Nominated
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 17
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 26


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Sculthorpe / Stockhausen

Nominated
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Zemlinsky / Rossini

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
*Albeniz: La Vega - 21*
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
*Liszt: Orpheus - 21*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 3
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
*Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) - 28*


----------



## mmsbls

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)

New Board:

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 21
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 3
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Albeniz / Zimmerman: Die Soldaten

Nominated
Zimmerman: Die Soldaten - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 3
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 19
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18


----------



## science

after PG:

Sculthorpe / Zimmerman 

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 3
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmerman: Die Soldaten - 2


----------



## Mika

after science:

Rossini / Zimmerman 

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 5
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 12
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmerman: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Bridge / Ullmann

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 9
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 5
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 11
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmerman: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr

Schnittke / Riley

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 5
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 13
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmerman: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Britten / Rossini

Nominated
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 6
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 13
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rossini / Liszt

Nominated
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 8
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 19
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 13
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## pjang23

Bach Bloch

Nominated
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 23
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 20
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 13
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Albeniz / Schnittke

Nominated
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 25
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 20
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 12
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 13
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## science

after PG:

Ullmann / Hartmann

Nominated
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 25
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 20
Bridge: Oration - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Science

Britten / Albeniz

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 26
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 20
Bridge: Oration - 12
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 4
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Britten / Albeniz

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 27
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 20
Bridge: Oration - 12
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 6
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Bloch / Holst

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 27
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 12
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 6
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 3


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Bridge / Zimmermann

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 27
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 6
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Albeniz

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 28
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 6
Dvořák: String Quartet #14 op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 8
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Britten / Rossini

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 28
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 9
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 15
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after Trout:

Rossini / Ullmann 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 28
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 11
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Rossini / Liszt 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 10
Albeniz: La Vega - 28
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Albeniz / Abelard

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
*Albeniz: La Vega - 30*
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
*Liszt: Orpheus - 23*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 10
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 23
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Liszt Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 21
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Glass/Sculthorpe

Nominated

Glass - Aguas de Amazonia - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 8
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 14
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

Aecio said:


> Nominated
> 
> Glass - Aguas de Amazonia


O! K! Let's go!

I feel like a cheerleader who's waited all summer for the first football game, and finally I get to take my pom-poms and do some backflips!


----------



## Aecio

Well, Science, I´glad of your enthusiasm. I have mixed feelings about Philip Glass, he´s terribly uneven (even deadly boring sometimes) but from time to time he manages to compose a wonderfully seductive work. I was thinking also on nominating some of his string quartets (like the Buczak)


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Lindberg / Schnittke

*Nominated*
Glass - Aguas de Amazonia - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 18
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Bridge / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*
Glass - Aguas de Amazonia - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 22
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Bloch

Nominated
Glass - Aguas de Amazonia - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 15
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Glass / Schnittke

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 4
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Glass / Rossini

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 8
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 6
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 25
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 14
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Britten / Liszt

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 6
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 14
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 16
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 26
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 14
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 22
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4

Ullmann / Glass


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Liszt / Sculthorpe

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 28
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 14
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 23
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after PaulieGatto:

Rossini / Liszt

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Liszt: Orpheus - 29
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 23
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 19
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Ustvolskaya / Liszt

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
*Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23*
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
*Liszt: Orpheus - 30*
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
*Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 23*
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus

New board:

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 10
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 16
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 23
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Riley / Schnittke

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 10
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 23
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Sculthorpe / Lindberg

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 11
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 25
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Sculthorpe / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 12
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 27
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 13
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 16
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 27
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Rossini / Sculthorpe

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 13
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 18
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 28
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Sculthorpe / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 14
*Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23*
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 18
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
*Sculthorpe: Kakadu - 30*
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 18
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Britten / Rossini

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 7
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 17
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glass / Mendelssohn

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 14
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 9
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Bach / Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 10
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 21
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Nereffid

After Mika:

Glass / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 17
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

AFter Nereffid

Poulenc - Organ Concerto / Schnittke

*Nominated*

Poulenc - Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Bridge / Ustvolskaya

*Nominated*

Poulenc - Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 23
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

Missing link of our alphabet game : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olof_Åhlström

Still some composers starting with Ä or Ö are missing . Sweden, we trust you.


----------



## Cygnenoir

Mika said:


> Missing link of our alphabet game : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olof_Åhlström
> 
> Still some composers starting with Ä or Ö are missing . Sweden, we trust you.


And not to mention the Æ and Ø! We have a Norwegian by the name Henrik Ødegaard, and Harald Sæverud gets really close :lol:. Not very well known internationally though.


----------



## pjang23

Bloch Palestrina

Nominated

Poulenc - Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 25
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 12
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Elgar/Bloch

Nominated

Poulenc - Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 26
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 12
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 19
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Britten / Rossini

Nominated
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 26
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 13
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 20
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bloch / Hartmann

Nominated
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 28
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 12
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 20
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Rossini

Nominated
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 28
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 21
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Rossini / Poulenc 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 28
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 3
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 3
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Dvorak / Poulenc


Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 28
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 16
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Bloch / Kreisler

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
*Bloch: Piano Quintet #1 - 30*
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 18
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 18
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## ptr

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
Bloch: Piano Quintet #1

*after Mika:*

Schnittke / Ullmann

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 11
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 20
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

after ptr

Schnittke / Abelard


Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Koechlin

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 5
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 18
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

Dvorak/Mendelssohn

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 14
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Britten / Koechlin

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 14
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 23
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Rossini / Glass

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 25
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Rossini

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 26
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Glass / Britten

*Nominated*
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 12
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 26
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Rossini / Riley


Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 11
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 28
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Lindberg / Schumann

*Nominated*
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 2
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 4
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 28
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Poulenc

*Nominated*
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 4
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 28
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Rossini Koechlin

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
*Rossini: Guillaume Tell - 30*
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 19
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Ullmann / Glass

Nominated
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Brahms

Nominated
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 3
Bridge: Oration - 18
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Ustvolskaya / Bridge

Nominated
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 2 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 3
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto

Stravinsky/Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 3
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 20
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 4
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Brahms / Glass

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 5
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 14
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 22
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 4
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schnittke / Elgar 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 5
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 4
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Nereffid

after MagneticGhost:

Beethoven (nominated) / Schein (nominated)

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Schein: Banchetto musicale -1 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 5
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 4
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Ustvolskaya / Stravinsky

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Schein: Banchetto musicale -1 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 5
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 21
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 27
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Ustvolskaya / Ullmann

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Schein: Banchetto musicale -1 - Nereffid

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 5
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 13
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Schein: Banchetto musicale -1 - Nereffid

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 6
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Mendelssohn/Brahms

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio
Schein: Banchetto musicale -1 - Nereffid

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 29
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Ustvolskaya / Schein

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
*Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24*
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
*Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano - 31*
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano

*Nominated*
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Britten

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 22
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 4


----------



## science

after PG:

Zimmerman / Ullmann 

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 17
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 5
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 12
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 13
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After the collision:

Holst / Lindberg

Nominated
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 2 - Nereffid
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 21
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Glass / Beethoven 

Nominated
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 5
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Koechlin / Mendelssohn

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 12
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 17
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Bach Abelard


Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 5
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 7
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Stravinsky / Poulenc

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 14
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 24
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schnittke / Lindberg

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 7
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 15
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin Palestrina

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 3
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 17
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Kreisler

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 7
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 6


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Brahms / Zimmerman 

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 26
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Schnittke / Zimmerman

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 9
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stavinsky / Britten

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 15
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 11
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Lindberg/Stravinsky

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 23
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mahlerian:

Glass / Beethoven

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 19
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 28
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Schnittke / Bach

Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 19
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 6
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Poulenc / Bridge

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 25
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 30
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schnittke / Glass


Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 2
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Nereffid

Schein/Beethoven


Nominated


Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 8
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 12
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Poulenc / Stravinsky 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Poulenc / Ullman

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 20
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 9
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bach Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 22
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 32
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 13
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Schnittke

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 22
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
*Schnittke: Choir Concerto - 33*
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto

New board:

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 22
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 7
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 26
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Glass / Beethoven

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 22
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 28
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Glass / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
*Glass: Aguas de Amazonia - 30*
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto
1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 20
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 13
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bridge / Riley

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 22
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 15
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Elgar / Bridge

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 23
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 6
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after ptr:

Schumann / Bridge

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 24
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 17
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 12
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nerefid

Lindberg / Stockhausen

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 24
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 17
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Berganssohn

Elgar/Bridge

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 25
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 15
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Britten / Stravinsky

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 10
Bridge: Oration - 25
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 23
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 25
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bridge / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 27
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 14
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 23
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Hartmann / Ullmann 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 27
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 9
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 16
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin Palestrina

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 13
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 27
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after pjang23:

Bridge Abelard

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 29
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 21
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 18
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after Mika:

Britten / Kreisler

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 29
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 10
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 16
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid:

Stravinsky / Poulenc

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 29
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 11
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Beethoven/Koechlin

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 11
Bridge: Oration - 29
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bridge

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
Bridge: Oration - 30
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 19
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Lindberg / Bridge

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
*Bridge: Oration - 31*
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto
1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097. Bridge: Oration

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 24
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 12
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Magnetic Ghost:

Bach / Koechlin

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 26
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 3
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 11
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Mendelssohn Sym / Poulenc

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 14
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 26
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 5
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after science:

Bach Abelard

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 28
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 13
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 5
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Beethoven / Brahms 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 28
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 23
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 5
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 18
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 28
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 5
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 17
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 20
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Bach Palestrina

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 30
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 5
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 4
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 20
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23

Mendelssohn S/Schein

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 30
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 7
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 19
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 20
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Dvorak / Kreisler 

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 30
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 24
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 20
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 30
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 14
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Holst / Bach

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 31
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 14
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 31
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 25
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after mmsbls:

Bach / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
*Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd" - 33*
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 26*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto
1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097. Bridge: Oration
1098. Bach, J.S. : Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"

New board:

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 26
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 12
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 14
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

after Nereffid

Riley / Poulenc

*Nominated

Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 26
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 20
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Britten Kreisler

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 16
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 28
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 9
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dvorak/Beethoven

*Nominated*

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 28
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 22
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Stravinsky / Britten

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 17
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 15
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Beethoven / Brahms

Nominated

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 13
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Edit: Duplicate Post


----------



## pjang23

Koechlin Debussy

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 15
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 19
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Beethoven / Abelard

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 16
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 13
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after PG:

Poulenc / Hartmann 

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 18
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 15
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Poulenc / Palestrina

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 29
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 16
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 19
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

after Nereffid:

Britten Holst

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
*Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem - 31*
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 19
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto
1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097. Bridge: Oration
1098. Bach, J.S.: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
1099. Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem


New board:

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 21
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 19
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Scriabin / Beethoven

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 2 - berghansson

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 22
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 19
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 24
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Stravinsky / Strauss

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 2 - berghansson
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 22
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 16
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 19
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 26
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Palestrina

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 2 - berghansson
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 22
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 26
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Stravinsky / Scriabin

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 22
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 18
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 28
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Beethoven / Brahms

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 21
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 28
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky Lindberg

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 3
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 30
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 24
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Scriabin / Ullmann

*Nominated*
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 30
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 25
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## science

after ptr:

Stravinsky / Ullmann 

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 15
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 32
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 26
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

after science:

Koechlin / Stravinsky

Nominated
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées, L 60 - 1 - pjang23
Strauss: Die Frau ohne Schatten - 1 - Trout

Seconded
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium" - 16
Beethoven: Piano concerto #1 in C, op. 15 - 24
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35 - 19
Dvořák: String Quartet #14, op. 105 - 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata - 19
Hartmann: Concerto funèbre - 17
Holst: Hymn of Jesus - 17
Koechlin: Le Livre de la Jungle - 17
Kreisler: Liebesleid - 21
Lindberg: Kraft - 22
Mendelssohn: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings - 19
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" Op.107 - 7
Palestrina: Il Primo Libro di Madrigali - 20
Poulenc: Organ Concerto - 17
Riley: Cadenza on the Night Plain - 16
Schein: Banchetto musicale - 5
Schumann: Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op.102 - 8
Scriabin: Symphony #3 "The Divine Poem" - 5
Stockhausen: Cosmic Pulses - 13
*Stravinsky: Violin Concerto - 33
Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis oder Die Tod-Verweigerung - 26*
Zimmermann: Die Soldaten - 8


----------



## Nereffid

1001. Berg: Five Orchestral Songs on Postcard Texts by Peter Altenberg, op. 4
1002. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 9
1003. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #3
1004. Debussy: Deux Arabesques, L 66
1005. Shostakovich: Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
1006. Bowen: Viola Concerto
1007. Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22
1008. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2
1009. Haydn: Symphony #93 in D major
1010. Chopin: Fantasie in F minor, op. 49
1011. Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
1012. Bruch: Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44
1013. Tippett: A Child of Our Time
1014. Atterberg: Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder"
1015. Messiaen: Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
1016. Nancarrow: Studies for Player Piano
1017. Fauré: Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
1018. Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino
1019. Anderson: Book of Hours
1020. Zemlinsky: Sechs Gesänge after poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13
1021. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
1022. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #9 "Black Mass"
1023. Britten: Cello Suite #1
1024. Haydn: Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
1025. Mahler: Das Klagende Lied
1026. Bruckner: Mass #3 in F minor
1027. Miki: Marimba Spiritual
1028. Gade: Echoes of Ossian
1029. Martinů: The Frescoes of Piero della Francesca
1030. Fauré: Barcarolles
1031. Vaughan Williams: Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
1032. Anonymous: Ludus Danielis
1033. Bloch: Concerto Grosso #1
1034. Vivaldi: La Stravaganza, op. 4
1035. Adès: Asyla, op. 17
1036. Janáček: The Diary of One Who Disappeared
1037. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
1038. Messiaen: Des Canyons aux Étoiles...
1039. Schumann: String Quartets, op. 41
1040. Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
1041. Saariaho: D'Om Le Vrai Sens
1042. Bach, J.S.: Sonatas for Viola da Gamba, BWV 1027-1029
1043. Liszt: Ballade #2 in B minor
1044. Brahms: Zwei Gesänge for alto, piano & viola, op. 91
1045. Busoni: Fantasia Contrappuntistica
1046. Bach, J.C.: Sinfonias, op. 18
1047. Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
1048. Takemitsu: Toward the Sea
1049. Liszt: Consolations
1050. Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings, op. 10
1051. Hummel: Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
1052. Arnold: Scottish Dances, op. 59
1053. Fauré: Piano Trio
1054. Ravel: Rapsodie Espagnole
1055. Satie: Le Fils des étoiles
1056. Beethoven: Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
1057. Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
1058. Copland: Quiet City
1059. Yoshimatsu: Atom Hearts Club Duo
1060. Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini
1061. Popov: Symphony #1
1062. Sorabji: Opus Clavicembalisticum
1063. Glass: Satyagraha
1064. Reger: Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
1065. Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise
1066. Mozart: Piano Concerto #19 in F, K459
1067. Schubert: Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D 784
1068. Lassus: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1069. Handel: Alcina
1070. Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
1071. Dvorák: Carnival Overture, op. 92
1072. Ligeti: String Quartet #2
1073. Stravinsky: Threni
1074. Panufnik: Sinfonia Sacra
1075. Donizetti: L'Elisir d'Amore
1076. Frescobaldi: Il primo libro di toccate e partite d'intavolatura di cimbalo
1077. Elgar: Symphony #1
1078. Hummel: Piano Quintet in E flat, op. 87
1079. Bellini: I Puritani
1080. Quilter: Three Shakespeare Songs Op. 6
1081. Aho: Symphony #12 "Luosto"
1082. Massenet: Manon
1083. Mahler: Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn
1084. Biber: Battalia à 10
1085. Sumera: Concerto per voci e strumenti
1086. Borodin: Prince Igor
1087. Bliss: A Colour Symphony
1088. Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
1089. Albeniz: La Vega
1090. Liszt: Orpheus
1091. Sculthorpe: Kakadu
1092. Bloch: Piano Quintet #1
1093. Rossini: Guillaume Tell
1094. Ustvolskaya: Composition No. 1 Dona Nobis Pacem, for piccolo, tuba and piano
1095. Schnittke: Choir Concerto
1096. Glass: Aguas de Amazonia
1097. Bridge: Oration
1098. Bach, J.S.: Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
1099. Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem
1100. Stravinsky: Violin Concerto


New thread needed?


----------



## ptr

Nereffid said:


> New thread needed?


Yes!!!!!!!!!!

/ptr


----------

